# Official College Football thread 07-08



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I know some ppl on here like sports

As for me I enjoy college football way better then pro

1 more week









Michigan is going all the way this year


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

coutl said:


> I know some ppl on here like sports
> 
> As for me I enjoy college football way better then pro
> 
> ...


O yeah I love Michigan all thou being station in littlerock,Ar the Razorbacks are starting to grow on me lol.Thats because you have to admit McFadden is one bad ass runningback.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

MCfadden is crazy I hope he wins heisman

Its just Casey Dick sucks so bad at qb for them


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

coutl said:


> MCfadden is crazy I hope he wins heisman
> 
> Its just Casey Dick sucks so bad at qb for them


O yeah he will win the Heisman and go 1st in the draft probably to Oakland lol. Yeah QB sucks but they should go pretty far. But yeah Michigan is gonna win it all. Man I love this time of the season got college and pro starting FOOTBALL FOOTBALL FOOTBALL!!!!!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

me 2 I love college football

cant wait for the season and to go to some michigan games


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

I prefer college football over the pros myself.

Personally I dont care who wins the Heisman. It lost its meaning IMO. It suppose to represent the best athlete, but it goes to the most popular athlete on the most popular team. If you look at what a player contributed to his team and his performance, Brennan should have won if not placed higher. How can Troy Smith win it over Brennan when Brennan had the better numbers and they both were QBs?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I dont agree with that all the way but I do understand what your saying

Brennan plays in a way weaker conference


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah I do realize that, but they do put BCS schools down when they play Hawaii. But its just ironic how a QB can win over another QB with weaker stats. And you gotta figure Brennan is in a lower conference which means less skilled players are around him to go against the weaker skilled D. However, Smith had elite athletes all around him and without the help of Ginn no way Smiths numbers wouldve been where it was.

McFadden wouldve been another good choice before Smith.

Yeah my example may have been a far reach, but basically all Im saying is that the award goes to the most popular athlete at that time. Had they waited till after the NC Im sure a few votes wouldve been cast another direction.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Brennan has a good shot this year though

I understand what your saying


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

8o8P said:


> Yeah I do realize that, but they do put BCS schools down when they play Hawaii. But its just ironic how a QB can win over another QB with weaker stats. And you gotta figure Brennan is in a lower conference which means less skilled players are around him to go against the weaker skilled D. However, Smith had elite athletes all around him and without the help of Ginn no way Smiths numbers wouldve been where it was.
> 
> McFadden wouldve been another good choice before Smith.
> 
> Yeah my example may have been a far reach, but basically all Im saying is that the award goes to the most popular athlete at that time. Had they waited till after the NC Im sure a few votes wouldve been cast another direction.


McFadden should of won it last year. But he will for sure this year. Your right they should wait till after the NC


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ya but then again of they would wait after the NC some player might have an advantage if they do good in the nc


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Well they should till after the NC and for a few reasons.

A good example is the NC between Texas and USC. Bush was the presumed winner since the season began. But towards the end is was getting to be a toss-up between him and Young. That year Bush and Young both deserved it IMO and had they waited till after the NC, Young was the clear winner. Yes Bush is also an elite athlete and very well deserved it, but to see what Young did to that Trojan D was practically speechless.

Another reason is all this award ceremony and hype only distracts the players. Look at the Heisman curse, almost every Heisman winner has their team lose in the bowl game. The only one recently was Leinart with USC that won. I believe that with all the traveling it takes away valuable prep time and all the hooplah is only a distraction.

Another reason is after the season is over they have nothing to do but wait till the draft. Why not let them build up the draft with the awards ceremonies. Plus it would be a even bigger hit because the ending of the NFL season would be just around the corner and they could do a huge show together to tie in with the draft. Wow, did I just think of that....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

The one thing I want to see in the BCS this season is Virginia Tech removing the banner with Vick's number on it. I'd be a huge Hokie fan if they did that.

I'm going to a game on Thursday...go ISU! We have an excellent shot at the I-AA, er, Division I Football Championship Subdivision, championship this year if we can get through our brutal Gateway schedule and a couple of insane non-conference tests with three or fewer losses. (That includes a game against presumed Big 12 North champion Missouri.)

I'm also going to a U of I game this year...I haven't seen the tickets...my mom claims it's the weekend of the Michigan game, but she's also thinking it's Homecoming. Personally, I wouldn't mind seeing an undefeated Michigan team against a potentially resurgent Illini squad...but I really just want to know what game it is!


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Sounds like fun. I used to go to Hawaiis games. There isnt as much people but the intensity is crazy. I couldnt imagine places like The Shoe, Big House, The Swamp. It must be an awesome party.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, Memorial Stadium's gonna be freaking awesome...plus I love Hancock Stadium at ISU. A buddy of mine has season tickets to the Redbirds, so I go to all the games if I can...I don't sit in "The Zoo" (student section), but it's an awesome atmosphere in the section with all my fellow alums and Bloomington-Normal residents...you can tell how passionate they all are with every play.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

there is NO WAY michigan can go into madison, wi and beat UW this year.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

yup their is easily cuz PJ hill is way overated along with the whole Wisconsin team.

I go to the big house with my aunt sometimes she has season tickets its freaking awsome so may fuckin g ppl

Time (ET) Matchup TV PPV Tickets 
7:00 PM Buffalo at #16 Rutgers Tickets 
7:00 PM Miami (OH) at Ball State Tickets 
7:00 PM Southeast Missouri State at Cincinnati Tickets 
7:00 PM Tulsa at Louisiana-Monroe Tickets 
7:30 PM Murray State at #10 Louisville Tickets 
8:00 PM #2 LSU at Mississippi State Tickets 
8:00 PM Kent State at Iowa State Tickets 
8:00 PM Southeastern Louisiana at New Mexico State Tickets 
8:05 PM UNLV at Utah State Tickets 
9:05 PM Weber State at #24 Boise State Tickets 
10:00 PM Utah at Oregon State Tickets

Friday, August 31 
Time (ET) Matchup TV PPV Tickets 
7:30 PM Navy at Temple Tickets 
8:00 PM Washington at Syracuse Tickets

Saturday, September 1 
Time (ET) Matchup TV PPV Tickets 
12:00 PM Appalachian State at #5 Michigan Big Ten Network Tickets 
12:00 PM East Carolina at #9 Virginia Tech Tickets 
12:00 PM Youngstown State at #11 Ohio State Big Ten Network Tickets 
12:00 PM Florida International at #17 Penn State Big Ten Network Tickets 
12:00 PM Colorado State at Colorado Tickets 
12:00 PM Northeastern at Northwestern Big Ten Network Tickets 
12:00 PM UAB at Michigan State Tickets 
12:00 PM Marshall at Miami (FL) Tickets 
12:30 PM Western Kentucky at #6 Florida Tickets 
2:00 PM Connecticut at Duke Tickets 
2:00 PM South Carolina State at Air Force Tickets 
2:00 PM Virginia at Wyoming Tickets 
3:30 PM Western Michigan at #3 West Virginia Tickets 
3:30 PM Washington State at #7 Wisconsin Tickets 
3:30 PM #14 UCLA at Stanford Tickets 
3:30 PM Nevada at #20 Nebraska Tickets 
3:30 PM Georgia Tech at Notre Dame NBC Tickets 
3:30 PM Wake Forest at Boston College Tickets 
3:30 PM Mississippi at Memphis Tickets 
3:30 PM Missouri at Illinois Tickets 
3:30 PM Iowa at Northern Illinois Tickets 
3:30 PM Houston at Oregon Tickets 
4:00 PM Middle Tennessee State at Florida Atlantic Tickets 
5:30 PM Arizona at Brigham Young Tickets 
6:00 PM Baylor at #22 TCU CSTV Tickets 
6:00 PM Eastern Kentucky at Kentucky Tickets 
6:00 PM Villanova at Maryland Tickets 
6:00 PM UCF at North Carolina State Tickets 
6:00 PM James Madison at North Carolina Tickets 
6:00 PM Eastern Michigan at Pittsburgh Tickets 
6:45 PM Oklahoma State at #13 Georgia Tickets 
7:00 PM Arkansas State at #4 Texas  Tickets 
7:00 PM North Texas at #8 Oklahoma Tickets 
7:00 PM Troy at #21 Arkansas Tickets 
7:00 PM Gardner-Webb at Ohio Tickets 
7:00 PM Richmond at Vanderbilt Tickets 
7:00 PM Army at Akron Tickets 
7:00 PM Central Michigan at Kansas Tickets 
7:00 PM Central Arkansas at Louisiana Tech Tickets 
7:00 PM Tennessee-Martin at Southern Miss Tickets 
7:00 PM Louisiana-Lafayette at South Carolina Tickets 
7:00 PM Purdue at Toledo Tickets 
7:05 PM Montana State at #25 Texas A&M Tickets 
7:07 PM Western Carolina at Alabama Tickets 
7:45 PM Kansas State at #18 Auburn Tickets 
8:00 PM #15 Tennessee at #12 California Tickets 
8:00 PM Indiana State at Indiana Big Ten Network Tickets 
8:00 PM Bowling Green at Minnesota Big Ten Network Tickets 
8:00 PM Nicholls State at Rice Tickets 
8:30 PM Elon at South Florida Tickets 
10:00 PM San Jose State at Arizona State Tickets 
10:00 PM New Mexico at UTEP CSTV Tickets 
10:05 PM Sacramento State at Fresno State Tickets 
10:15 PM Idaho at #1 USC Tickets

Sunday, September 2 
Time (ET) Matchup TV PPV Tickets 
12:05 AM Northern Colorado at #23 Hawaii Tickets

Monday, September 3 
Time (ET) Matchup TV PPV Tickets 
4:00 PM Texas Tech at Southern Methodist Tickets 
8:00 PM #19 Florida State at Clemson

the games I put in bold will be interesting Go OK State over Georgia


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

doesnt even matter. you all already know USC is going to win it all. Its their year once again, no team can match up talent or coaching wise. That team is unbelievable this year


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Goood Old So Cal fans








thats what they said last year ? then they lost to oregon state and ucla


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I see FSU-Clemson being moderately interesting because both teams should be decent (to the point where FSU might be an ACC fave to some...) and the coaches are related. Yeah, it's played out a bit, but it could still be interesting to see for potentially the last time.

Indiana State-Indiana might be the best chance for a D1FCS team to beat a D1FBS in week one. JMU-UNC could also lay claim to being that game. Montana State might have the best chance of any D1FCS team against a ranked D1FBS team.

Appalachian State isn't too bad, but if they beat Michigan, they should just get the D1FBS championship right then and there...and get to go to a bowl.

Youngstown State scares me in the Gateway, but I would have to guess that OSU could handle them. I'm not ready to give them the same trophy and bowl deal if they pulled off the upset of a ranked Big 10 team...maybe just a fifth-tier bowl game.

The Braggin' Rights game, football-style, could be huge. Missouri is the B12 North favorite, but the Illini could be fairly decent.

Why are two Big Ten teams (Iowa and Purdue) playing AT a couple of MAC teams (NIU and Toledo, respectively)? That amazes me a bit...usually the big school can buy their way out of the road game of a home-and-home...if they even have to offer it at all!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> I see FSU-Clemson being moderately interesting because both teams should be decent (to the point where FSU might be an ACC fave to some...) and the coaches are related. Yeah, it's played out a bit, but it could still be interesting to see for potentially the last time.
> 
> Indiana State-Indiana might be the best chance for a D1FCS team to beat a D1FBS in week one. JMU-UNC could also lay claim to being that game. Montana State might have the best chance of any D1FCS team against a ranked D1FBS team.
> 
> ...


Good pre season game for Michigan.. Mallet will get the feel for the game cuz we will be killing them so bad that Chad will be resting


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, highlight the rest of the statement...I'm showing how improbable it is. But the Wolverines could get at least a half of decent competition from ASU, especially if they play it as a preseason game.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ya I know Childawg how u said that... Younstown OSU will be a better game though


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Best receivers


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

8o8P said:


> Sounds like fun. I used to go to Hawaiis games. There isnt as much people but the intensity is crazy. I couldnt imagine places like The Shoe, Big House, The Swamp. It must be an awesome party.


I'll be at an OSU game this year. Its pretty well known I'm a huge Ohio State fan.

And Colt Brennan didn't deserve the heisman. Smith did. McFadden & Brohm & Sweed have a good chance this year.

For Big Ten I think Michigan might take it, but you never know with Ohio State, Wisconsin, and Penn State always put up good fights. Michigan I think has the easiest schedule in the big ten too, all the big name teams they play are at home and that helps them. Would be awesome for OSU to beat Michigan again just to rub it in to Henne & Hart.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

^^ Well your a tOSU fan so you should think he deserved it. But in reality how can you say Smith is a better QB than Brennan. Brennan had 58 TD to Smiths 30. Threw for 5500 yards to Smiths 2500. You can say well its in the system and Hawaii throws a lot but Brennan hit at a 70+% completion compared to Smiths 60+% so although he gets more throws he also completes more of them.

But like I said, its for the most popular player on the most popular team.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

8o8P said:


> ^^ Well your a tOSU fan so you should think he deserved it. But in reality how can you say Smith is a better QB than Brennan. Brennan had 58 TD to Smiths 30. Threw for 5500 yards to Smiths 2500. You can say well its in the system and Hawaii throws a lot but Brennan hit at a 70+% completion compared to Smiths 60+% so although he gets more throws he also completes more of them.
> 
> But like I said, its for the most popular player on the most popular team.


One QB lead the team to the national championship and a great undefeated regular season. He also made the players around him better. Pass game or run game, the OSU offense was great.

And yes all hawaii does is pass so thats why brennan has more tds and yards. He didn't lead his team to sh*t thats why he was overlooked. He was not the best college athlete.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

coutl said:


> Best receivers
> 
> luke swan
> 
> ...


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> ^^ Well your a tOSU fan so you should think he deserved it. But in reality how can you say Smith is a better QB than Brennan. Brennan had 58 TD to Smiths 30. Threw for 5500 yards to Smiths 2500. You can say well its in the system and Hawaii throws a lot but Brennan hit at a 70+% completion compared to Smiths 60+% so although he gets more throws he also completes more of them.
> 
> But like I said, its for the most popular player on the most popular team.


One QB lead the team to the national championship and a great undefeated regular season. He also made the players around him better. Pass game or run game, the OSU offense was great.

And yes all hawaii does is pass so thats why brennan has more tds and yards. He didn't lead his team to sh*t thats why he was overlooked. He was not the best college athlete.
[/quote]

What good is leading your team to a NC and undefeated regular season to get blown out in the NC. Smith did absolutely NOTHING in that game. Also, Smith did NOT make his teammates better, they made him better IMO.

Plus if he was the best "overall" athlete why did he get drafted so late in the draft? Quinn went before him, Peterson went before him, many other athletes got drafted before him which only proves that Smith was NOT the most talented athlete on the board.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

So does anyone place bets? Im a pretty heavy bettor myself and I do fairly well. Im freakin dying of anticipation. 4 more days till kickoff.

Im a member at a betting forum, but would like to hear the PFury community on this coming season. So far right now I got

Week 1
LSU -16.5 better get in on it now as this line is skyrocketing.. At some places its at 19. 
Texas -37 this one has also gone to 39
Mich St -17 this one is on the rise as well. Some places it hit 20. 
Nebraska -21 Pretty stable it actually went down to 20.5, oh well.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I would bet OK state against Georgia


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

8o8P said:


> ^^ Well your a tOSU fan so you should think he deserved it. But in reality how can you say Smith is a better QB than Brennan. Brennan had 58 TD to Smiths 30. Threw for 5500 yards to Smiths 2500. You can say well its in the system and Hawaii throws a lot but Brennan hit at a 70+% completion compared to Smiths 60+% so although he gets more throws he also completes more of them.
> 
> But like I said, its for the most popular player on the most popular team.


One QB lead the team to the national championship and a great undefeated regular season. He also made the players around him better. Pass game or run game, the OSU offense was great.

And yes all hawaii does is pass so thats why brennan has more tds and yards. He didn't lead his team to sh*t thats why he was overlooked. He was not the best college athlete.
[/quote]

What good is leading your team to a NC and undefeated regular season to get blown out in the NC. Smith did absolutely NOTHING in that game. Also, Smith did NOT make his teammates better, they made him better IMO.

Plus if he was the best "overall" athlete why did he get drafted so late in the draft? Quinn went before him, Peterson went before him, many other athletes got drafted before him which only proves that Smith was NOT the most talented athlete on the board.
[/quote]

The best college athlete does not always mean teh best professional athlete. Also just because you're the best athlete doesn't mean you win get drafted first either. Heisman is a trophy for college, not professional. Also there are plenty of heisman winners who do nothing in the pros and a few of them never even got drafted.

Also one game will not ruin your chances of the heisman, plenty of heisman winners have a bad game. Smith just had his during the NC. Don't forget he led his team to beat Michigan 3 years in a row. All 3 games he started against them he won. He also led his team to put two #2 ranked teams in 1 season. Then against top 25 ranked teams is record was great only 2 losses his entire time here.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> ^^ Well your a tOSU fan so you should think he deserved it. But in reality how can you say Smith is a better QB than Brennan. Brennan had 58 TD to Smiths 30. Threw for 5500 yards to Smiths 2500. You can say well its in the system and Hawaii throws a lot but Brennan hit at a 70+% completion compared to Smiths 60+% so although he gets more throws he also completes more of them.
> 
> But like I said, its for the most popular player on the most popular team.


One QB lead the team to the national championship and a great undefeated regular season. He also made the players around him better. Pass game or run game, the OSU offense was great.

And yes all hawaii does is pass so thats why brennan has more tds and yards. He didn't lead his team to sh*t thats why he was overlooked. He was not the best college athlete.
[/quote]

What good is leading your team to a NC and undefeated regular season to get blown out in the NC. Smith did absolutely NOTHING in that game. Also, Smith did NOT make his teammates better, they made him better IMO.

Plus if he was the best "overall" athlete why did he get drafted so late in the draft? Quinn went before him, Peterson went before him, many other athletes got drafted before him which only proves that Smith was NOT the most talented athlete on the board.
[/quote]

The best college athlete does not always mean teh best professional athlete. Also just because you're the best athlete doesn't mean you win get drafted first either. Heisman is a trophy for college, not professional. Also there are plenty of heisman winners who do nothing in the pros and a few of them never even got drafted.

Also one game will not ruin your chances of the heisman, plenty of heisman winners have a bad game. Smith just had his during the NC. Don't forget he led his team to beat Michigan 3 years in a row. All 3 games he started against them he won. He also led his team to put two #2 ranked teams in 1 season. Then against top 25 ranked teams is record was great only 2 losses his entire time here.
[/quote]

Yeah, and you further proved my pt when I said earlier that this trophy means crap to me. It goes to the most popular player and not the best athlete. Look at the past winners Earl Campbell, Tony Dorsett, Barry Sanders, OJ Simpson, Archie Griffin, all these athletes made a contribution in the NFL. Now look at recent winners Rashan Salaam, Danny Wuerfuel (sp?), Jason White, these are some players like you said who have won the trophy only not to get drafted which proves how meaningless this trophy is. (or in Salaam case gets drafted but does nothing)

All the recent winners have come from the most popular team (the team thats going to the NC) and the most popular athlete on that team. Plus it wasnt Smith that beat Michigan, Tressel owns Carrs ass. OSU beat Michigan before Smith arrive and will beat him after he leaves.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

8o8P said:


> Yeah, and you further proved my pt when I said earlier that this trophy means crap to me.


Because you cannot win the trophy. So what if it means crap to you, its still the best trophy a college football player can win.



> It goes to the most popular player and not the best athlete. Look at the past winners Earl Campbell, Tony Dorsett, Barry Sanders, OJ Simpson, Archie Griffin, all these athletes made a contribution in the NFL. Now look at recent winners Rashan Salaam, Danny Wuerfuel (sp?), Jason White, these are some players like you said who have won the trophy only not to get drafted which proves how meaningless this trophy is. (or in Salaam case gets drafted but does nothing)


Carson Palmer, Matt Leinart, Reggie Bush all have done nothing in the NFL? sh*t the runner up for 2 years ago was the offensive player of the year. So someone (Vince Young) in the running of the trophy is doing good. Another guy in the running is showing some potential (Brady Quinn).



> All the recent winners have come from the most popular team (the team thats going to the NC) and the most popular athlete on that team.


Ricky Williams (1998) came from a 9-3 team.
Ron Dayne (1999) came from 9-2 team.
But lately yes most of the players come from the best team. Not most popular, best or rated at least top 5.



> Plus it wasnt Smith that beat Michigan, Tressel owns Carrs ass.


Yes Tressel owns Carr. Everyone knows that in Ohio and Michigan. But Smith is the first QB to win 3 times against Michigan.



> OSU beat Michigan before Smith arrive and will beat him after he leaves.


So you're saying OSU and Michigan just didn't start playing against each other 3 years ago? No way, I never knew.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

What does me not being able to win it have to do with anything? You cant win it either. whats your point? I should have said that the award is meaningless.

If you read my previous posts I already said that Bush and Young both deserved the Heisman that year as they were the top two athletes for the year. Young should not have won rookie MVP. Leinart had better numbers. Yeah Young won some games, but a lot of them were at the end of the season when the better teams are coasting. Look at his numbers. He had more INT than TD, and he had a QBR of 66. sh*t thats 2nd lowest in all the QB's. Marques Colston shouldve won rookie of the year. He had a 1000+ yard season with 8 TD. No other rookie WR came close. He had better numbers than Larry Fitzgerald. And Quinn, No you didnt go there. He never even played one game and your throwing him into the mix. What a joke.

Yeah Ricky Williams deserved it, he was the best athlete in 1998. However you say they were 9-3, well the team playing for the NC was a 11-2 FSU team so Texas wasnt that far behind. Plus Ricky Williams was the popular player that year as he had broken two NCAA records at that time.

Smith is not the first player to beat Michigan 3 times. Hes the second. Like I said, Tressel owns Carr. So who cares if Smith beat them 3 times in a row, it just so happened he was the QB for thre consecutive years. Im sure in history OSU beat Michigan three times in a row. Its just not with the same QB.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

coutl usc may have lost a few games last year to oregon state and ucla, but what did they do to your michigan team in the big game huh?

Pac-10 is the most underrated conference in football and Pac-10 teams are the ONLY teams that have been able to challenge the big dog USC. They are going to win it all this year (im a University of Washington fan, my family went there and i lived there for 3 years) USC tends to be my sccond favorite team since i was born in Cali near there. But they are absolutely redic


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

McFadden is great, but he cant do it all by himself. He did a lot, but not enough to beat Wisconsin by himself (last year bowl game).

This season I want to see P.J. Hill run all over the big ten. He lost about 25 lbs from last season, and I guess because of this he has gotten a little faster on his toes, but still has the power to run over anyone on the defense. If Wisco's new QB can hold his own, they will be a great team.

Go BUCKY


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

pj hill's power combined with lance smith's speed will be a nasty backfield. plus i have heard reports that this year's UWs receiving and TE group are the most talented. Are we gonna see 4 WR sets? hopefully.

cjdrew, are you from wisconsin or a UW alumni at all?


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

lament configuration said:


> pj hill's power combined with lance smith's speed will be a nasty backfield. plus i have heard reports that this year's UWs receiving and TE group are the most talented. Are we gonna see 4 WR sets? hopefully.
> 
> cjdrew, are you from wisconsin or a UW alumni at all?


I'm from Iowa, but I have always been a Wisco fan. My father's side of the family is all from Milwaukee, so thats were I get my love from Wisconsin. Now, I live in CA, so I have to wake up at 9am to watch the games.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

8o8P said:


> coutl usc may have lost a few games last year to oregon state and ucla, but what did they do to your michigan team in the big game huh?
> 
> Pac-10 is the most underrated conference in football and Pac-10 teams are the ONLY teams that have been able to challenge the big dog USC.


What about Texas beating USC a couple years back? Pac-10 is overrated. Michigan just had a tough ass game after getting beat by OSU and after that they just didn't care. Pac 10 is top heavy, you got USC and.... thats it. USC is good but they are not God's gift to college football.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

hopefully Nebraska does better this year...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

LSU started very slow but played decent in the end 45-0.. its going to be very hard for teams to score on their D


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

coutl said:


> LSU started very slow but played decent in the end 45-0.. its going to be very hard for teams to score on their D


Yeah that game at first was slow, their QB wasn't sure what the hell to do. Then 2nd quarter to 3rd quarter he started to put some points on the board. Plus that RB helped out too. Their D looked good but not sure if Mississippi State is anything to be proud of. But a win is a win.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Where's coutl's instantaneous updates? Appalachian State becomes the 1st I-AA/FCS team to knock off an AP-ranked FBS (formerly I-AA) team...34-32 over the former championship contending Wolverines! Put them in a bowl...and pencil them in for the FCS championship...but the SoCon is pretty tough sometimes. Still, they've now earned their FCS #1 ranking.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> Where's coutl's instantaneous updates? Appalachian State becomes the 1st I-AA/FCS team to knock off an AP-ranked FBS (formerly I-AA) team...34-32 over the former championship contending Wolverines! Put them in a bowl...and pencil them in for the FCS championship...but the SoCon is pretty tough sometimes. Still, they've now earned their FCS #1 ranking.


I was tailgating outside the horseshoe this morning/afternoon, buckeyes won everyone was happy. We were getting updates of the Michigan Applachian game and then the last 9 minutes it was on the big 10 network, holy sh*t 2 blocked field goals. The scary thing was when Michigan was in the huddle I said to my friend "50 yard pass to Manningham", he just looked at me like whatever. Boom throw it deep to manningham and then they set up for the FG which gets blocked and then returned to the 5.

Crazy game, definately going down as a classic. There goes all of ESPNs analysts saying 'oh michigan will be 3rd or 4th end of year". Good luck with that rating with a loss to a 1-AA team. Gotta remember every underdog team will play their best game against you when you're rated that high, I guess Michigan forgot that.

The best site was when the camera zoomed in on the UM fans and they were crying.









Almost forgot, go Georgia Tech. F ND!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Just a note--I-AA no longer exists...it's FBS for the former I-A and FCS for the former I-AA. Still, it's amazing that this is ASU's first victory over a non-Wake Forest FCS team and the first time an AP Top 25 team fell to an FCS team. Edwards is one of the most amazing players I've seen in a while.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Nebraska's giving Nevada a beating, then again its Nevada :laugh: 
52-10


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

did any one catch the cal vs ten game it was a battle. but cal has some bad fast running dudes. the running back is quick as hell. and the wr who does kick returns ran one back watct espn top ten cuz the ten plays will be from this game


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm still trying to fathom what happened to ISU the other night. We played flat and they [Drake] were up for the game. Drone threw 3 picks (2 were almost on the ground and the third was a pick/six) and we still almost won...when they went up 20-17, we just raced down the field on a quick, nearly effortless drive to take back the game.

But then came the final drive. On third-and-long, I believe, a deep pass was thrown. One of our DBs went up for it and tried to pick it off instead of knocking it down and letting 4th down happen...and the ball got through to the WR who took it to the house. I knew as soon as Tate didn't come up with it that we were in trouble.

We had a few seconds to work with afterwards, but the KR decided to go for a few extra yards when he should've gone down, our guys had to take a TO before the drive even started and on one play, there was a Grossmaned snap, and then Drone picked up the ball and instead of spiking it, he surveyed the field and fired it way too high to a WR. The next play's Hail Mary failed.

We didn't deserve to win, but our talent almost carried us through...but, still, we should've blown out a non-scholarship club. At least the guys are practicing all weekend (instead of going home), but our championship chances are now tenuous at best.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

joefish219 said:


> did any one catch the cal vs ten game it was a battle. but cal has some bad fast running dudes. the running back is quick as hell. and the wr who does kick returns ran one back watct espn top ten cuz the ten plays will be from this game


That WR/return guy is Desean Jackson, number 1. Small kid but damn quick. It was a good game though.

http://calbears.cstv.com/sports/m-footbl/m...n_desean00.html
Only reason he plays for Cal cause USC wouldn't give hum the #1 jersey number.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

oh yeah i really think michigan's gonna go all the way this year...good start hahaha... go app


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

All I can say is, GO OREGON!!!!, coming off a 48-27 victory over Houston last Saturday, they should be poised and hungry for dealing the death blow to the feeble Wolverines.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

How Ohio State feels about the Michigan loss.
http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article...5056/1048/RSS03


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Where's Michigan ranked this week? Oh, yeah, they're only the second team to fall from the Top 5 to out of the AP rankings...and the first to fall out since it went to the Top 25. Awesome.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOF6-GScIGo...d%2Dgoal%2Easpx


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

This could be interesting as they have a chance at the Big Ten title despite that horrid loss...can you imagine how pathetic it would be for the Big Ten to have a champion that was knocked off by an FCS school? (Even if they are the two-time defending champ of said division as well as odds-on favorite to have a third consecutive title and a future first-round pick...)


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Oregon looked like a Top-20 team yesterday. There were a couple of missed opportunities and the fact that their opponent is pathetic...that's why I'm not saying Top-15 or higher.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

for once in my life i will be cheering for ND this saturday against michigan.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Oregon looked like a Top-20 team yesterday. There were a couple of missed opportunities and the fact that their opponent is pathetic...that's why I'm not saying Top-15 or higher.


Oregon did look very good, but playing a big10 team isn't really a good test. They may be good, but they need to prove it against a good team.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Oregon will get their chance when they play USC..

ASU looks good yesterday also...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Fargo said:


>


I almost feel bad for making fun of Michigan right now. Its like rubbing salt in a wound of a retarded red headed step child. I saw this girl wearing a michigan shirt on saturday night and I just said "its probably a good idea for her to just never wear that shirt again or at least wait till next september."

Thanks Michigan for making the Big 10 look bad, at least good teams like OSU, Wisconsion, Penn State will make it look good.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I hope Nebraska plays well against USC tomorrow since it's the only game I'm going to this year...

the huskers will probably take a beating....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Porn v. Corn!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> Porn v. Corn!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

so wisconsin is struggling at home against citadel. i think if UW loses, it will be a bigger upset than the APP st win. citadel hasnt even made the D1aa playoffs in recent history.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Penn St. finnaly is getting their sh*t together in the game... up 17-3 at half... GO Nittany Lions!!!!


----------



## djcyborg (Aug 11, 2003)

iowa vs. iowa st. just started go hawks..


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> so wisconsin is struggling at home against citadel. i think if UW loses, it will be a bigger upset than the APP st win. citadel hasnt even made the D1aa playoffs in recent history.


It would be as The Citadel is not a power in the FCS...and a ranked FBS team has never fallen to an unranked FCS team (which I think The Citadel is...)


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

HAAHHA

auburn loses to MISS ST!!!

wisconsin finally pulled away late in the game. damn the big 10 network, i had to read about the game rather than watch it.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ohio State owned washington. Ohio State is turning into a 2nd half team which is fine by me. Keeps the games interesting but at the same time is kinda mean to the other team, making them think they have a chance. All 3 of our RBs ran the field on the washington defense.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

ROLL TIDE!!!

Now if my cards could pull of a W against UK Id be a happy man tonight!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

sorry man, UK beat louisville. i am shocked too.

wisconsins defense scares me, they have allowed WASU and Citadel to put up some points and yards against them, and at home too. i am not so confident anymore about them winning the big 10 this year, especially going to Columbus and Happy Valley.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Ohio State owned washington. Ohio State is turning into a 2nd half team which is fine by me. Keeps the games interesting but at the same time is kinda mean to the other team, making them think they have a chance. All 3 of our RBs ran the field on the washington defense.


Penn State will beat Ohio state this year...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> Ohio State owned washington. Ohio State is turning into a 2nd half team which is fine by me. Keeps the games interesting but at the same time is kinda mean to the other team, making them think they have a chance. All 3 of our RBs ran the field on the washington defense.


Penn State will beat Ohio state this year...
[/quote]

We'll see, the games between these two schools are always good.

A few crazy games, Texas had a close one. Wisconsion and Citadel. UCLA showing how good their kicker was.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

well Penn St. has to go play in michicgan this next week... should be interesting to see if that rookie QB of theres can handle Penn state's D. I sure as hell hope so!!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

That UCF-Texas game was pretty darn good, but the fumble by Israel, is it?, near the end of the game was just bizarre...and a bad decision turned worse when the ball somehow stayed in bounds.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Im actually not surprised UofL lost to UK. Our defense sucks. We let MTSU score 48 on us last week!

Im more surprised that bama pulled the W over Arkansas as the tide is very young. Mark my words, Bama WILL be in a BCS bowl in the next year or two.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

How bout that Rutgers team....

(Birthplace of college football BTW)

3-0 on the season shuting out Norfolk St. 59-0


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> sorry man, UK beat louisville. i am shocked too.


GO UK! Can you say over-rated? Louisville would be middle of the road in the SEC.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Troy beat Ok. State. Kent State beat Del. State.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHA south florida upsets #5 west virginia... another upset this year... I love it when a no name team beats a highly favored one!!!!!!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

It shouldn't have been that big of a surprise, though...people have been talking about S. Fla. as the BEast's next dark horse for three years now.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

mich st at uw tomorrow. mich st has been picked to win too.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> mich st at uw tomorrow. mich st has been picked to win too.


Its possible. Wisconsion has no defense and the only offense is running, so its definately possible if MSU has a good run defense.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

aah, 23 to 6 purdue leading ND. ND keeps drawing penalties all day, its great.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> aah, 23 to 6 purdue leading ND. ND keeps drawing penalties all day, its great.


33 - 19 now. ND driving.

I hate ND so seeing anyone beat them is always good. Also hate Weiss too.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

well purdue held on after letting up on ND after the half.

watching wisconsin/msu. it looks like its gonna be a shoot out.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

wow CU beats OU at the last minute with a FG. very shocking. i think losing to a crappy CU will drop OU from the top 10.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> wow CU beats OU at the last minute with a FG. very shocking. i think losing to a crappy CU will drop OU from the top 10.


Possible. Hopefully Ohio State has a good game tonight.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

minnesota has been so woeful this year i think OSU will put up 50 tonight.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

whooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
wisconsin wins. although the latest trend has them dropping from the rankings after each win they will probably now fall out of the top 10.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, when you hold off The Citadel...I mean, come on, what do you expect? I don't see UW dropping for this one, though, as MSU was #23.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

citadel is good. they once hung 76 points on weber st.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

They're okay...but not ranked in the FCS polls. Also, they hung 76 on *Webber International*, which is an NAIA team. That's nowhere near as good as hanging 76 on an FCS team.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

AFAICT late last night, these are the remaining unbeatens:

FBS - Arizona State, Boston College, California, Cincinnati, Connecticut, Hawaii, Kansas, Kentucky, LSU, Missouri, Ohio State, Purdue, South Florida, USC, Wisconsin

FCS - Delaware, Hofstra, McNeese State, Montana, NDSU, San Diego, SIU, Southern, St. Peter's, UNI, Yale

I see two of the three Big East unbeatens falling in the next few weeks, as well as Kentucky, ASU, Kansas and Hawaii. I know they won despite their former Heisman contender's 5 picks, but it was Idaho, for goodness' sake. I see this as the final nail in the coffin that held Mr. Brennan's hopes of being drafted on the first day.

Wisconsin and Purdue might last for a little bit, but I doubt it. (UW has UIUC and PSU in consecutive weeks and Purdue has OSU next week.)

What's up with Rutgers being 0-2 when they are a Top 10 team?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> AFAICT late last night, these are the remaining unbeatens:
> 
> FBS - Arizona State, Boston College, California, Cincinnati, Connecticut, Hawaii, Kansas, Kentucky, LSU, Missouri, Ohio State, Purdue, South Florida, USC, Wisconsin
> 
> ...


Rutgers isn't gonna be top 10 anymore. Man I was happy to see Florida fans cry, I guess Auburn has something on Urban. Auburn this year is terrible and they went into the swamp and beat Florida, that was awesome. The OSU game was crazy, never saw Tressel not be conservative. Fake punt, go for it on 4th, just not his style. Still put up some crazy numbers, our D wasn't looking that great letting Minn score a TD. But a win is a win so I'll take it. Next week should be good, OSU vs Purdue. Purdue has a great offense so we'll see how they are against our D. Then we'll test their D with our receivers, our 3 RBs, and our TE. Love the way we spread the ball.

I can't believe OSU is #4 now with our rebuilding year, I think May said it best "theyre not rebuilding, they're just reloading." Also great to see Big 12 and Big East be jokes. Can't believe 50% of the top 10 dropped yesterday, at least the big 10 stayed in it.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Kentucky isn't unbeaten any more. That's not a shock...the shocker is that South Carolina beat them and the game was meaningful for BOTH teams in the big picture.

So I have now dropped two programs from the list of unbeatens--Kentucky and St. Peter's. I just learned that St. Pete's was 0-0 because they dropped their program...kind of unfair to continue listing them amongst teams that actually had to work to be 4-0 or 5-0.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah South Carolina DE returns two for TDs, just nuts. I'm just amazed Cincinnati is ranked and that the two teams in the SEC that are undefeated are South Carolina and LSU. I can believe LSU, but SC, just odd.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

The return of Darth Visor. I looks like Spurrier is doing to SC like he did to FL, but in record time. I am just glad that he has gotton back on his old band-wagon of beating GA.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

What's he been adding to the water down there? South Carolina could actually be in contention for the SEC crown!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Yeah South Carolina DE returns two for TDs, just nuts. I'm just amazed Cincinnati is ranked and that the two teams in the SEC that are undefeated are South Carolina and LSU. I can believe LSU, but SC, just odd.


??

SC got beat by LSU


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Boobah said:


> Yeah South Carolina DE returns two for TDs, just nuts. I'm just amazed Cincinnati is ranked and that the two teams in the SEC that are undefeated are South Carolina and LSU. I can believe LSU, but SC, just odd.


??

SC got beat by LSU
[/quote]

Crap, I read South Florida as South Carolina. My mistake, I'm not a morning person.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

BC's gonna run the table and win the ACC...watch out for the eagles!!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

The Big Ten looks like its number of unbeatens will be chopped by two thirds...UIUC 17, UWM 0 nearing the half...and Purdue-OSU will take care of one of the other two unbeatens...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

UNC leads Miami 27-0 nearing the half. Looks like they'll beat an FBS team after all...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Week 6 Unbeaten Watch: California, Connecticut and Northern Iowa remain unbeaten by virtue of a bye. An upset loss to South carolina took out Kentucky, 38-23 on Thursday. Boston College rolled to a 55-24 pounding of Bowling Green. New Hampshire's 35-30 win over Delaware knocked off another FCS unbeaten. Ivy League powerhouse Yale used their 50-10 win over Dartmouth to remain in these ranks. Illinois took a 17-0 lead and held on to knock off the formerly unbeaten Wisconsin Badgers, 31-26. Does it count as an upset when an unbeaten takes out a ranked in-state foe on the road? Kansas wants to know after its 30-24 beating of Texas' nemesis K-State. The Jayhawks rode the good feelings from their first touchdown in Manhattan since 1999 to the win.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

In short succession, Hofstra, San Diego and NDSU clinched the opportunity to remain unbeaten with their respective wins over Maine (38-13), Valaparaiso (41-27) and UC Davis (35-16).


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Montana relied on a late field goal to beat Eastern Washington 24-23 and thus remained unbeaten. SIU knocked off Youngstown State with a late touchdown to remain unbeaten by virtue of a 24-17 win.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

South Florida did not show that they were deserving of their #6 ranking with their squeaker win over Sun Belt leader Florida Atlantic, 35-23. It was closer than the final score indicated as the Big East frontrunners took advantage of a failed 4th-and-9 at the FAU 21 and ran three plays for a meaningless TD.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

A late tying field goal by Washington State put unbeaten Arizona State on the ropes and forced them to kick a field goal with 0:55 left to win by the score of 23-20. Wazzu responded with a quick 51 yard drive which sputtered at the ASU 29. Abdollmohammadi's missed field goal left ASU unbeaten.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

By taking an early second quarter 28-6 lead, Alabama A&M further pruned the list of unbeatens in the FCS by holding on for a late safety and a 33-28 victory over Southern.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

McNeese State, who trailed 10-7 in the first quarter, blew out Texas State by a final of 41-20 to remain undefeated.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Though USC never trailed until late, they never opened up a double-digit lead over Stanford (1-3,2-3), either, and that was the reason for their failure. The Cardinal scored 24 second-half points to recover from their 9-0 halftime deficit. John David Booty further lost his tenuous grip on the Heisman by going 24 of 41 for 362 yards, 2 TDs and 4 INTs, including a pick-six in the third. His three passes on their final drive were two incompletions and the game-clinching interception. Stanford had previously converted on a late fourth-and-20 and on 4th-and-goal from the 10, Pritchard fired a pass left to Bradford for the tying TD, which was scored with but 49 seconds to go. Derek Belch kicked the subsequent game-winning PAT.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

This has got to be the craziest year of college football ever!!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I know...and Notre Dame's got UCLA's number right now...how would it feel to lose to the worst team in the FBS on the day when you should be celebrating your cross-town rival's huge upset loss?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Through some amazing symmetry, Ohio State went up 23 points, 23-0, on a 23-yard field goal just seconds into the fourth quarter of their rout of previously-undefeated Purdue. OSU remains undefeated on the season with their triumph. The final score? Buckeyes 23, Boilermakers 7.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

UNL is getting an ass kicking by mizzou...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Though Teel led Rutgers on a huge drive that would have won them the game, Cincinnati kept the nation's second-longest winning streak alive with a late Manalac pick inside the Cincy red zone. The Bearcats sent the Scarlet Knights to their second straight loss by the score of 28-23.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

UCONN unbeaten! Destroyed Pitt! It's lookin like a top 25 season and a return trip to the Motor City Bowl or maybe an even better bowl! I knew that our basketball kicked ass but now football is following suit.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

An 8 minute, 11 second touchdown drive in the fourth quarter (their second of the period), gave LSU a 28-24 lead over the defending national champion Gators with 1:09 to go. The Gators have been all but eliminated from contention with their loss by that same score.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Apparently, 2-4 and soon to be unranked in the FCS polls (currently #22) Illinois State gave Mizzou a better game than the 'Huskers.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Apparently 2-4 and soon to be unranked in the FCS polls (currently #22) Illinois State gave Mizzou a better game than the 'Huskers, who lost 41-6. Chase Daniel seems to be legitimizing his Heisman candidacy in a big way with his performance; He completed 31 of 46 passes for 403 yards and 2 TDs and rushed 11 times for 72 yards and two TDs.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

looks like we could have a REAL top 10 shakeup...who's your predictions for #2? im going with ohio state. cal stays at #3, #4?? possibly boston college? although they did beat bowling green, they definately kicked their ass...south florida wasnt all that impressive in their win...what do you guys predict for top 5 at least?


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

ASU is still undefeated and I am hoping they stay that way.. if stanford can beat USC then the Sun Devils should be able to also.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd have to go with LSU #1, Cal #2, OSU #3, BC #4 and USF #5...and good grief, we have to start talking about one-loss teams in the national picture already!



> AP Top 25
> 1. LSU (33) 5-0 1,593
> 2. USC (32) 4-0 1,591
> 3. California 5-0 1,475
> ...


The bottom 5 on the AP poll and 5 of the bottom 6 in the USA Today poll could easily drop out at this point...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

LSU #1, Cal #2, OSU #3, USF #4 and BC #5

That's how I would rank them. I put USF higher than BC cause USF has beaten better teams. But I don't see Cal staying undefeated. Amazed at our rebuilding year and up to third place already. A few good things about OSU this year, strong defense which we had back in our National Championship year, then add in a descent QB, good strong young RBs, good receivers, great oline and anything is possible.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Despite both teams scoring TDs off of kick returns early in the first half, the Hawaii Rainbows cruised to a 31-13 halftime lead over the Utah State Aggies. They remained unbeaten after their 52-37 win.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Final count: 11 remained unbeaten in the FBS and 8 in the FCS. This is down from 15 and 10, respectively, at the end of Week 5.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Week 7 Unbeaten Watch: Mathematically, we could wind up with as few as one unbeaten at the end of Saturday and that is the winner of UNI and SIU. To be fair, however, there are a lot of winnable games out there. The least likely teams to be undefeated at the end of Saturday night? I would have to go with SIU being the least likely, followed by Mizzou, UNI and San Diego.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Week 7 Unbeaten Watch: Mathematically, we could wind up with as few as one unbeaten at the end of Saturday and that is the winner of UNI and SIU. To be fair, however, there are a lot of winnable games out there. The least likely teams to be undefeated at the end of Saturday night? I would have to go with SIU being the least likely, followed by Mizzou, UNI and San Diego.


agreed, because UCONN is gonna rock virginia this week.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

FBS - Arizona State (vs. Washington, Saturday, 9:15 p.m.)
Boston College (at Notre Dame, Saturday, 2:30)
California (vs. Oregon State, Saturday, 6 p.m.)
Cincinnati (vs. Louisville, Saturday, 6 p.m.)
Connecticut (at UVa, Saturday, 2:30)
Hawaii (at San Jose State, Friday, 7 p.m.)
Kansas (vs. Baylor, Saturday, 11:30 a.m.)
LSU (at Kentucky, Saturday, 2:30)
Missouri (at Oklahoma, Saturday, 5:30)
Ohio State (vs. Kent State, Saturday, 11 a.m.)
South Florida (vs. UCF, Saturday, 11 a.m.)

FCS - Hofstra (at Towson, Saturday, 2:30)
McNeese State (vs. Sam Houston State, Saturday, 7 p.m.)
Montana (at Sacramento State, Saturday, 4:05 p.m.)
NDSU (at Mississippi Valley State, Saturday, 2 p.m.)
San Diego (vs. Drake, Saturday, 8 p.m.)
SIU (at UNI, Saturday, 4:05 p.m.)
UNI (vs. SIU, Saturday, 4:05 p.m.)
Yale (vs. Lehigh, Saturday, 11:30 a.m.)


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Does anyone else want to suck on the fact that I got the top five AND had the right teams dropping out?

http://sports.yahoo.com/ncaaf/news?slug=ap...p&type=lgns



> LSU is unanimous No. 1 after another week of upheaval in the AP Top 25; USC slips to No. 10
> 
> By RALPH D. RUSSO, AP College Football Writer
> October 7, 2007
> ...


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

I hate these polls. How does USC go from #1 to #10? They lost at home, to a backup QB as 40+ pt favorites. Michigan lost to App.St. and got booted from #5 right off the top 25.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

8o8P said:


> I hate these polls. How does USC go from #1 to #10? They lost at home, to a backup QB as 40+ pt favorites. Michigan lost to App.St. and got booted from #5 right off the top 25.


I don't understand how USC only drops to 10 to lose to STANFORD at home and then Wisconsin dropped 14 to 19th with their first loss. Stanford is a terrible team, everyone in the world knows that. But the Illini are a good young team and are even ranked now, so why would Wisconsion drop more? If you lose to a team thats ranked you shouldnt drop father than losing to an unranked team.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't get the UW drop either...but I get the USC drop vs. Michigan's swan dive. If there is a lot of data on a team that shows that the performance was an aberration, clearly one is going to think that way. If you lose to a FCS team, historically, you're unranked, so strike one against Michigan, strike two is many people just look for a reason to hate them, but strike three was the fact that there wasn't much supporting evidence against Michigan being an unranked team...they'd lost their last three games and had put up a pretty lackluster performance (save for Michael Hart) against App. St. It didn't look good for them. Compare that to a USC team who had beaten all comers and handily destroyed a then-ranked Nebraska...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> I don't get the UW drop either...but I get the USC drop vs. Michigan's swan dive. If there is a lot of data on a team that shows that the performance was an aberration, clearly one is going to think that way. If you lose to a FCS team, historically, you're unranked, so strike one against Michigan, strike two is many people just look for a reason to hate them, but strike three was the fact that there wasn't much supporting evidence against Michigan being an unranked team...they'd lost their last three games and had put up a pretty lackluster performance (save for Michael Hart) against App. St. It didn't look good for them. Compare that to a USC team who had beaten all comers and handily destroyed a then-ranked Nebraska...


Yea but even Washington an unranked team gave USC a game that went down to an onside kick. USC has always quite a few close games.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

The argument that is usually made for close intraconference games is the familiarity which conference foes have in regard to one another. Take it whatever way you wish--that is the usual argument.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

BC number 4 baby!!! watch out for us in the BCS...big remaining games, florida state, virginia tech, and clemson...VT in VT, clemson in clemson and florida state at home...w00t.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd say get through those three and you've got a good shot at one of the two big bowls, but I've never seen another year where it's all about the trap games as much as this year has been...it seems like teams are just falling all over themselves to NOT be in the Top 5...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> I'd say get through those three and you've got a good shot at one of the two big bowls, but I've never seen another year where it's all about the trap games as much as this year has been...it seems like teams are just falling all over themselves to NOT be in the Top 5...


i know, i love it!! every year BC screws themselves by losing to a team like wake forest or clemson or some other mediocre team that we SHOULD beat, but just couldnt get it done...this year though, with victories over georgia tech and wake forest right out of the gate, and convincingly, we got ourselves primed for a good position on the AP's top 25...rolling over easy teams (granted, UMASS i think is underrated, being one of the better teams in 1-AA) we really gotta prove ourselves against VA tech, clemson, florida state, maryland, and miami at the end of the season. if we can beat all those teams, there's no reason why we shouldnt be #1 or #2 (assuming LSU is still unbeaten).


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> I don't get the UW drop either...but I get the USC drop vs. Michigan's swan dive. If there is a lot of data on a team that shows that the performance was an aberration, clearly one is going to think that way. If you lose to a FCS team, historically, you're unranked, so strike one against Michigan, strike two is many people just look for a reason to hate them, but strike three was the fact that there wasn't much supporting evidence against Michigan being an unranked team...they'd lost their last three games and had put up a pretty lackluster performance (save for Michael Hart) against App. St. It didn't look good for them. Compare that to a USC team who had beaten all comers and handily destroyed a then-ranked Nebraska...


Appalachian St. is THE BEST team in the 1AA or FCS, whatever its called. They are the reigning champs for the past two years. They would beat a handful of teams in div 1a. Appalachian St isnt as bad as you think, its just that their a 1aa school. However, I agree with you though that Michigan was unproven and a high rank was just given to them.

As for USC, their loss looks even worse. They were the legitimate #2 team and they lost at home to a backup QB as a 41 pt fav.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

app st stinks, they got beat by some school called Wofford.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

8o8p, I don't disagree with you on App. St....they are an excellent team and should be lauded as such. There is, however, a predominant prejudice against the FCS these days. I think the Michigan loss was more ground-shaking as people expect USC to take a shot or two from a conference foe but nobody expected a Top 25 team in the FBS to go down to even the best FCS school. Is the Stanford upset a bigger one? Sure, for those of us who actually follow the FCS even a little bit...but to the masses who only concentrate on the FBS, App. State over Michigan will be the all-time upset and Stanford over USC will just be a tiny sidebar in this season of wackiness.

lament_configuration, sorry, but Wofford isn't a bad team at all...plus, they're a conference foe of App. St....and the SoCon is the second-most loaded in the FCS, behind the Gateway Football Conference. BTW, if you're going to cite the Citadel game as anything other than an embarrassment to Wisconsin, you will have to accept that Wofford is an excellent FCS team...check out last weekend's results...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> I'd say get through those three and you've got a good shot at one of the two big bowls, but I've never seen another year where it's all about the trap games as much as this year has been...it seems like teams are just falling all over themselves to NOT be in the Top 5...


i know, i love it!! every year BC screws themselves by losing to a team like wake forest or clemson or some other mediocre team that we SHOULD beat, but just couldnt get it done...this year though, with victories over georgia tech and wake forest right out of the gate, and convincingly, we got ourselves primed for a good position on the AP's top 25...rolling over easy teams (granted, UMASS i think is underrated, being one of the better teams in 1-AA) we really gotta prove ourselves against VA tech, clemson, florida state, maryland, and miami at the end of the season. if we can beat all those teams, there's no reason why we shouldnt be #1 or #2 (assuming LSU is still unbeaten).
[/quote]

BC, won't be 1 or 2.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

haha...just like USC wont lose to stanford...you dont know what BC will finish...i predict a buckeye loss to wisconsin though...WATCH FOR IT!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> haha...just like USC wont lose to stanford...you dont know what BC will finish...i predict a buckeye loss to wisconsin though...WATCH FOR IT!


I will be waiting for it. Waiting awhile. PJ Hill is good don't get me wrong but you can only run for so long when the number 1 defense is gonna get you. Plus their defense is terrible letting crappy teams score lots of points on them. And we had a hard time with the number 1 offense in the big ten last weekend on their field. I think the entire crowd left after 3 minutes into the first quarter.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

BC and ohio state have comparable schedules remaining difficulty-wise...if we both go undefeated i dont know...it could be interesting...CAL and AZ state still have to play, which should be interesting if both teams can stay undefeated for the next few weeks. although i can see CAL kicking the hell outta them, i think if CAL beats USC then BC will stay at #4 as long as LSU and ohio stay undefeated, but if cal loses to USC, BC has to at least be #3, and depending on margin of victories, they could edge out the buckeyes. VT is our hurdle...ACC is ours this year no doubt.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> haha...just like USC wont lose to stanford...you dont know what BC will finish...i predict a buckeye loss to wisconsin though...WATCH FOR IT!


IMO, tOSU will NOT lose to Wisconsin. tOSU has too much defense. Wisconsin is/was WAY overrated and they got exposed by the Illini.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree with you again, 8o8p, except I think they might have been exposed earlier...either The Citadel or Michigan State pretty much told me who Wisconsin is. I love the fact that UIUC kicked them out of the unbeaten ranks, though, so I'm glad they weren't defeated by either of those two.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

^^ Yes, that is true. Those games started to show the "****** in the armor." It was only Illy that finally exposed them.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> I agree with you again, 8o8p, except I think they might have been exposed earlier...either The Citadel or Michigan State pretty much told me who Wisconsin is. I love the fact that UIUC kicked them out of the unbeaten ranks, though, so I'm glad they weren't defeated by either of those two.


Wisconsin showed early in the season they were a running team with a strong powerful runner which was already known. The QB hasn't done much if anything at all and the defense is still lost in the locker room.

BC will have some good games against Va Tech, FSU, MD, and Clemson. OSU will have some good games starting next week, MSU then PSU at penn state, then Wisconsin and Illinois at home, then Michigan on the road. Even though Michigan isn't as good as their preseason rankings, the rivarlry of that game is crazy and lots of times the other team looks forward to ruining the season of the rival. Plus add in the fact it'll be a few of michigans players last game at home and against OSU and they never have beat OSU that game will be nuts.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I would love to see U of I play spoiler to OSU's championship hopes, but as a Big Ten fan in general, I wouldn't be upset if OSU managed to get into the title game...so long as last year's game isn't repeated. (Sorry, b_ack.) This time, if LSU runs the table and OSU gets in as well, they'd at least be the underdog.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> I would love to see U of I play spoiler to OSU's championship hopes, but as a Big Ten fan in general, I wouldn't be upset if OSU managed to get into the title game...so long as last year's game isn't repeated. (Sorry, b_ack.) This time, if LSU runs the table and OSU gets in as well, they'd at least be the underdog.


Don't get me wrong, I see LSU as the strongest team in the nation right now, but its only close to halfway through the season, anything can happen and teams can drop/get better.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Id watch out for LSU this week. This is a HUGE trap game this week for them as they are off a big win game against Florida and has Auburn on deck. Add in the fact that they havent been too impressive on the road.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

missed a lot of talk i see


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

8o8P said:


> Id watch out for LSU this week. This is a HUGE trap game this week for them as they are off a big win game against Florida and has Auburn on deck. Add in the fact that they havent been too impressive on the road.


I'll be there, so I guess we'll see. Go UK!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

BTW, boston college knows how to tackle...
HAHAHA....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

michiganvpurdue

whats your thoughts?

i know we cant defend the spread


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

This is my opinion. Michigan does struggle against the spread, but they struggle more with the spread running attack. Appalachian St and Oregon both run this type of offense. Basically all it does is stretch out your defense and put man on man with the front seven. AppSt and Oregon both have very mobile and fast QBs which is what was giving Michigan trouble due to their lack of depth at the linebacker position. The LBs are key as they usually have man on man with the rb or must contain a mobile qb.

Purdue runs a passing spread offense. Much different as they spread you out and try to find the open receiver. Michigan is better suited to stop that type of offense. Painter is not a mobile QB and unless Sheets has a big game I think they will have a tough game. Also, Purdues D is unproven and got scored on by a tOSU O thats about Michigans talent level. IMO Michigan takes this game.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

hopefully

im already looking ahead to illinois next week which has a run spread


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'll be there, clad in blue jeans and an orange sweatshirt...go Illini!


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah, I think that Illini will give them a tougher time than Purdue will. Illini also has a stout defense compared to Purdue. Juice is a very mobile and fast QB and along with mendenhall I wouldnt be surprised if Illini won.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I definately see Illinois being 2nd in the big ten behind OSU.

Michigan vs Purdue will be a good game as long as painter can make something happen which he couldn't do against our D. Hopefully the run game helps him out but chances are it won't.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

It's gonna be legen...wait for it...and I hope you're not lactose intolerant, because the next word is...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

MILK!

umm...this is one crazy ass college football season so far...how 'bout those illini? LSU? USC barely winning?!? jesus christ... i give up trying to pick college games.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

8o8P said:


> This is my opinion. Michigan does struggle against the spread, but they struggle more with the spread running attack. Appalachian St and Oregon both run this type of offense. Basically all it does is stretch out your defense and put man on man with the front seven. AppSt and Oregon both have very mobile and fast QBs which is what was giving Michigan trouble due to their lack of depth at the linebacker position. The LBs are key as they usually have man on man with the rb or must contain a mobile qb.
> 
> Purdue runs a passing spread offense. Much different as they spread you out and try to find the open receiver. Michigan is better suited to stop that type of offense. Painter is not a mobile QB and unless Sheets has a big game I think they will have a tough game. Also, Purdues D is unproven and got scored on by a tOSU O thats about Michigans talent level. IMO Michigan takes this game.


I called this game as well... Next week watch for the Illini in Champagne..


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Those of us who go to U of I will drink to that, but we hope they get a win in Champaign first...









I have to go through my undefeateds list, but there's a lot of crazy sh*t with it--U. Conn, SIU and LSU fell that I know about right now. (Sorry, guys, I was at the ISU beatdown of Indiana State...69-17. Not bad for a school who couldn't even do the "squirrels on the field" tradition right...we had a bunny before opening kickoff instead. Then I went and played trivia at Buffalo Wild Wings, so I've only seen the major games.)


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Go OSU, they are about to knock off #2 Cal.

This is upset season.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Well, a dumbazz move by Cal's QB and #2 falls.

31-28


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

So did LSU, UConn, SIU and Mizzou, and Cincy could do so in a sec as well.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah, it is crazy that the BCS is about to come out this week and Ohio State is about to take the Number 1 spot.

WOW, Cincy just fell.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Go CARDS!! Bout time they won a good one.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Only one real game of consequence left for the unbeaten teams--ASU is leading Washington, 3-0, early...San Diego is raping Drake, 38-0 at the half. At least two of my three first-loss predictions came true. (Yes, I had SIU, Mizzou, UNI then San Diego in those predictions, but that meant that I had UNI beating SIU...and I got that and the Oklahoma game correct.)


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Oh, I meant to say earlier that BC will take the #2 spot in the BCS. Now, that is crazy.

Game over, AUB wins 9-7 over ARK.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

How about USF likely getting the #3 or 4 nod? Compared to that, OSU-BC is sheer normalcy...


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

yeah, USF should get the #3 spot over OK IMO. Their wins have been much more impressive.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

And they don't have a loss, despite playing in a BCS conference.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Agreed ^^^^


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

I actually see USF going to #2 with the blowout they posted today. BC didnt impress with their win today IMO against a 1 win Irish team while USF beating a instate rival that bad will be impressive with pollsters. Dont forget that SOS goes into the polls and the 3 game win streak by Auburn should put USF SOS up.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

ah, I highly doubt that USF will jump two spots in the BCS rankings to the #2 spot. First, they have to jump OK in the rankings. Granted, I definitely think that should be done, but no way are they double jumping.

TOPS


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

^^ True and they have an argument with the win over Missouri. But still an undefeated BCS team should be ahead of a one loss BCS team IMO.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

OH, I completely 100% agree with that, but I am simply stating what will happen in the polls. I would love to see USF ahead of Ok, don't get me wrong.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

OSU back to #1.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I figured you would be around shortly!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Coldfire said:


> I figured you would be around shortly!!!


Hey some people still go out and drink on saturday. I was gone from 8am to about midnight last night, drinknig the entire day. Honestly I didn't even watch the game cause of the big ten network, ended up going to womens college field hockey here. I still cannot believe Cal lost last night, I knew they'd lose 1 game but wasn't expecting Oregon State taking them out. I guess it was just one OSU to take them out.

Also cannot believe LSU lost one, now I'm waiting for some team to upset against OSU, BC, and USF.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Remaining Unbeatens:

FBS - Arizona State, Boston College, Hawaii, Kansas, Ohio State, South Florida

FCS - Hofstra, McNeese State, Montana, NDSU, San Diego, UNI, Yale

Week 7 Unbeaten Watch: Mathematically, we could wind up with as few as one unbeaten at the end of Saturday and that is the winner of UNI and SIU. To be fair, however, there are a lot of winnable games out there. The least likely teams to be undefeated at the end of Saturday night? I would have to go with SIU being the least likely, followed by Mizzou, UNI and San Diego.

Winners: Hawaii (42-35 over San Jose State), USF (64-12 over UCF), tOSU (48-3 over Kent State), Kansas (58-10 over Baylor), BC (27-14 over Notre Dame), Yale (23-7 over Lehigh), NDSU (58-7 over Miss. Valley St.), Hofstra (20-3 over Towson), UNI (30-24 over SIU), Montana (17-3 over Sacramento State), McNeese State (31-21 over Sam Houston St.), San Diego (59-19 over Drake), ASU (44-20 over Washington).

First-time Losers: LSU lost to Kentucky, 43-37 in 3 OT; UVa knocked off UConn, 17-16; Mizzou fell to Oklahoma, 41-31; Cal lost to Oregon St., 31-28; SIU lost to UNI; Cincy lost to Louisville, 28-24.

Final Count: The FCS went from 8 undefeateds down to 7 (and no undefeated lost to a team who had already suffered its first loss). The FBS tally fell from 11 to 6.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

FBS - Arizona State, Boston College, Hawaii, Kansas (at Colorado, Saturday, TBA), Ohio State (vs. MSU, Saturday, 2 p.m.), South Florida (at Rutgers, Thursday, 6:30)

FCS - Hofstra (vs. New Hampshire, Saturday, 3), McNeese State (at Nicholls State, Saturday, 6), Montana (vs. Northern Colorado, Saturday, 2:05 p.m.), NDSU (at Minnesota, Saturday, 11 a.m.), San Diego (vs. Jacksonville, Saturday, 8), UNI (at Western Illinois, Saturday, 6:05), Yale (at Penn, Saturday, 11 a.m.)

Week 8 Unbeaten Watch: ASU, BC, Hawaii will remain undefeated after Week 8, by virtue of a bye. Other somewhat sure things? Hard to find in this particular season, but Montana facing winless Northern Colorado is one. And, in a huge non-upset bid, NDSU, 10-9 losers in this game last season, might rough up the 1-6 FBS Gophers.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

damn glad BC is getting 2 weeks for VT...that's gonna be one serious game...if we can come out of virginia with a win...we'll have to jump USF in the standings...

and the BC win was way more lopsided than the score shows...ND scored two TD's in less than two minutes, one off of a fluke INT reception return...look at the stats, it was way more than a 27-14 game...


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

^^ The computer dont look at that which is why they say its flawed. It only sees a 13 pt win.

Like I said USF is #2. Big game coming against Rutgers.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

8o8P said:


> ^^ The computer dont look at that which is why they say its flawed. It only sees a 13 pt win.
> 
> Like I said USF is #2. Big game coming against Rutgers.


USF deserves number 2 more than BC does. USF defeated West Virginia and Auburn but with Rutgers, Cincy, Louisville still coming up they have some tought games. So far BC has only beaten Ga Tech. Va Tech will be a good one and so might FSU, Clemson and Maryland. So far OSU has only beaten Purdue and Washington, but the next few games should be good. Penn State, Wisconsin, Illinois, and then Michigan. MSU always puts up a good game but I don't think this year they stand a chance.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i think michigan can beat tOSU...it remains to be seen though. they're not as bad as everyone thought when they started the season...they're unbeaten in conference with the same record as OSU...Michigan wins big 10??? hahaha...hey im just saying...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> i think michigan can beat tOSU...it remains to be seen though. they're not as bad as everyone thought when they started the season...they're unbeaten in conference with the same record as OSU...Michigan wins big 10??? hahaha...hey im just saying...


It's possible, it was supposed to be Michigans year but they forgot they still needed to play everygame. I'd say it was bad coaching not getting the players in the right mind set.

OSU still has a tough road ahead of them and we'll play it game by game, instead of like Michigan who decided not to play the first two games.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

at this point I don't think the Nebraska players or coaches could find there asshole with both hands.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

^^ I agree Nebraska is a joke. They were stupid for hiring Callahan (sp?) and getting rid of Bo Pelini. They had a chance to get him after they fired Solich, but picked up sorry ass BC. Now Bo Pelini is in charge of the top 5 defense at LSU and its already rumored that teams want to pick him up.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

NE might have a spot for him...Callahan is one of the worst coaches I've ever seen. Solich probably deserved better than what he got if he was going to be ushered out for Mr. I-Lucked-into-a-Super-Bowl-Appearance...


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

^^ Yup, I do not understand the firing of Solich especially a season he gets them to a bowl game. (Which Bo Pelini won as interim head coach) Then its even crazier that you bring in a coach with a completely different system than the one your suited for. The hiring of Callahan will put NU in a dump as noone wants to play for him and once he leaves hes gonna leave behind his sorry ass recruits and bad rep.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I think Steve Peterson, the king of the dip shits (NE Athletics Director) should have been fired a long time ago... solich was a hell of alot better than callahan..

at the start of this season Peterson gave Callahan a 3 year extension to his contract.









my alma mater OU is doing well this year, so I'm still happy...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

just heard that Steve Peterson(NU athletic director) got fired today, apparently Callahan's head is on the chopping block as well...


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

UofL still sucks, but my crimson tide looked impressive today.

IMO, give him another year or two and Saban is going to bring bama back to their glory days.

UofL still sucks, but my crimson tide looked impressive today.

IMO, give him another year or two and Saban is going to bring bama back to their glory days.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

last night uconn got the ball rolling again, should crack the top 25 this time come next week.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

FBS - Arizona State (vs. Cal, Saturday, 9), Boston College (at Va. Tech., Thursday, 6:30), Hawaii (vs. New Mexico State, Saturday, 11:05 p.m.), Kansas (at Texas A&M, Saturday, 6), Ohio State (at Penn State, Saturday, 7)

FCS - McNeese State (vs. SELa, Saturday, 7), Montana (at Northern Arizona, Saturday, 5:05), NDSU (vs. Southern Utah, Saturday, 1), San Diego (at Dayton, Saturday, Noon), UNI (vs. Youngstown St., Saturday, 3:05), Yale (at Columbia, Saturday, 11:30 a.m.)

Week 9 Unbeaten Watch: There are some really tough games this weekend for the unbeaten contingent, but one of them is not North Dakota St. vs. winless Southern Utah. San Diego, UNI, ASU, BC and OSU all must face upset-minded, well-matched foes and San Diego, BC and OSU will have their tough matchups on the road.

Week 8 Unbeaten Watch: ASU, BC and Hawaii will remain undefeated after Week 8, by virtue of a bye. Other somewhat sure things? Hard to find in this particular season, but Montana facing winless Northern Colorado is one. And, in a huge non-upset bid, NDSU, 10-9 losers in this game last season, might rough up the 1-6 FBS Gophers.

Winners: Kansas (19-14 over Colorado), OSU (24-17 over Michigan State), Yale (26-20 over Penn, 2OT), NDSU (27-21 over Minnesota), McNeese State (28-7 over Nicholls State), UNI (42-3 over WIU), San Diego (62-23 over Jacksonville), Montana (52-7 over Northern Colorado)

Losers: USF (30-27 vs. Rutgers), Hofstra (40-3 vs. New Hampshire)


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

IMO, tOSU, Hawaii, and Kansas wins their games easily.

Arizona St. is in a good spot IMO. The Bears are sitting at home wondering what happened to their season. After an emotional win against Oregon they lose two in a row. Will they be inspired to play knowing all hopes of a BCS is lost.

BC needs to be on upsert alert IMO. VT at home on a weekday is scary. Their D and ST have been playing lights out the past few weeks. i still dont trust their offense especially with Glennon back in. BC has been forcing some TO lately and I see Glennon with at least one. Hard to say but I think that VT wins this game.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Chil-

Bad loss for the Illini. That fumbled punt absolutely killed them. Plus Im surprised they didnt make Juice or Mcgee run it more. They didnt use the spread run like they shouldve.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree. Between that and several stupid penalties (2 15-yd. face masks, a roughing the punter and an extremely late hit--ride the guy out of bounds and THEN slam him down?), they beat themselves.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

How about a little bit of love!!

Miami 37
FL State 29

I thought I had seen a hurricane warring on the news Saturday.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Coldfire said:


> How about a little bit of love!!
> 
> Miami 37
> FL State 29
> ...


Who cares about florida football anymore. Miami and FSU are and have been jokes for awhile.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Teams have ups and downs, so you have to stick by your team on the mountains and valley's. It is just part of the game.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> How about a little bit of love!!
> 
> Miami 37
> FL State 29
> ...


*Who cares about florida football anymore.* Miami and FSU are and have been jokes for awhile.
[/quote]

You are aware that a florida football team is defending champs right?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

8o8P said:


> How about a little bit of love!!
> 
> Miami 37
> FL State 29
> ...


*Who cares about florida football anymore.* Miami and FSU are and have been jokes for awhile.
[/quote]

You are aware that a florida football team is defending champs right?
[/quote]

Holy f*cking sh*t we landed on the moon.

I'm talking about the old powerhouses down in florida, Miami and FSU. The third powerhouse has 2 losses already so like I said "who cares about florida football", none of them are in the hunt for the bcs championship unless all teams above them lose 2 games too.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

GO RUTGERS!!!

WVU is gonna be a tough game, but wtf, we beat USF....


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I can't wait till Ohio State is still undefeated after beating Michigan in game 12, so that the media can sssssssshut the hell up about how they're so overrated. Seriously though, what idiots are preventing a playoff system from coming into effect. There never really is a good way to determine the best team with the weight of the SEC schedule.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I want all the outstanding teams to have two losses so we can have the National Championship Game that the BCS so truly deserves--Kansas vs. Hawaii (or mix in an Arizona State team...whatever you want). Seriously, if the name programs all lose once or twice more and we have something like this as a NCG, don't you think the BCS will go away?


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

GO Arizona State Sun Devils... Beat Cals ass!!!!!!!!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW BOUT THOSE EAGLES BABY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

damn...how bout that UT south carolina game. I was in a bar half gamecock half clemson fans....almost had a brawl at the end there


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

How about them Sun Devils kicking Cal's ass.... next week we serve a beat down to Oregon..


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

UCONN kickin ass once agian!!! top 20 now after this week.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

OSU dominates again. Happy Valley was empty after the 3rd quarter.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

So who would've seen Oregon having three match-ups in which both participants were Top 10 teams ths year?

My bad...I guess they were only #11 when Cal beat them.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Michigan is on fire 7 in a row


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

FBS - Arizona State, Boston College, Hawaii, Kansas, Ohio State

FCS - McNeese State, Montana, NDSU, UNI, Yale

Week 9 Unbeaten Watch: There are some really tough games this weekend for the unbeaten contingent, but one of them is not North Dakota St. vs. winless Southern Utah. San Diego, UNI, ASU, BC and OSU all must face upset-minded, well-matched foes and San Diego, BC and OSU will have their tough matchups on the road.

Winners: McNeese State 45, SELa 17; Montana 21, Northern Arizona 16; NDSU 52, Southern Utah 17; UNI 14, Youngstown State 13; Yale 28, Columbia 7; Arizona State 31, Cal 20; BC 14, Va. Tech. 10; Hawaii 50, New Mexico State 13; Kansas 19, Texas A&M 11; OSU 37, Penn State 17

Losers: Dayton 35, San Diego 16

This leaves the FCS and FBS both with 5 unbeatens.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

BC is going undefeated...michigan WILL beat OSU and win the big 10...0wned.

national championship will be BC vs. either LSU or AZ st.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> BC is going undefeated...michigan WILL beat OSU and win the big 10...0wned.
> 
> national championship will be BC vs. either LSU or AZ st.


I don't know, VT still has a chance to come back and beat BC during the ACC championship game.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> BC is going undefeated...michigan WILL beat OSU and win the big 10...0wned.
> 
> national championship will be BC vs. either LSU or AZ st.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Undefeateds remaining after Week 10:

FBS - Hawaii, Kansas, Ohio State

FCS - McNeese State, Montana, NDSU, UNI, Yale

Week 10 Winners: Kansas 76, Nebraska 39; Ohio State 38, Wisconsin 17; McNeese State 49, Stephen F. Austin 20; Montana 34, Portland State 31; NDSU 54, Illinois State 28; UNI 38, Missouri State 17; Yale 17, Brown 7.

Losers: Oregon 35, Arizona State 23; Florida State 27, Boston College 17.

Final Count: FBS 3, FCS 5.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> BC is going undefeated...michigan WILL beat OSU and win the big 10...0wned.
> 
> national championship will be BC vs. either LSU or AZ st.


Well so far your predictions for the NC game is 66% wrong.

Everything is still out in the open.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

who cares about the FCS


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

coutl said:


> who cares about the FCS


A lot of people. These are fun games with some really deep conferences and the ability for teams from most conferences to get to the national championship...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

coutl said:


> who cares about the FCS


A.D.s who don't want to schedule the wrong team...
Players who don't want to underestimate their opponents...

Of course when A.D.s and players take on the attitude above, 34-32 happens.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

in typical BC fashion...they lose to a beatable team...oh well...better luck next year...watch us end up in the "thisbowldoesntmeanshit.com" bowl...we've been there like 7 times straight...sweet!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> in typical BC fashion...they lose to a beatable team...oh well...better luck next year...watch us end up in the "thisbowldoesntmeanshit.com" bowl...we've been there like 7 times straight...sweet!


Actually an average SEC squad stacks up very well against a Big East elite team. The SEC is vastly superior on average to any other conference; you judge by the average and bottom dwellers in the SEC and how competitive they are; can you imagine that FSU team against Minnesota or Syracuse? It would be laughable. Overall though it seems the 2 best teams are LSU and Oregon; Kansas, Oklahoma, and Missouri are vastly underrated, but again, they would probably be average in the SEC. OSU will probably beat Michigan, but they still have to prove they can beat an SEC powerhouse like LSU, which is the BCS game I'm hoping for. If Michigan wins, then Oregon/LSU would be an amazing game. The fuckers who run the show have ruined it though by not allowing for a playoff. Every year nothing is setlled.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Maybe the comparison to be made should be the SEC vs. the ACC?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

34-32 and losing to Oregon might be why we finally beat Ohio State

our team has gelled together and the defense has had major strides

People are saying this might be Carrs best year in awhile and if we beat Ohio State or win our bowl game then it might be


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

im feeling some upsets this week

#18 Auburn at #10 Georgia

#13 Connecticut at Cincinnati

Texas Tech at #14 Texas

#8 Boston College at Maryland

#17 USC at California


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

OSU WILL lose to michigan...mark those words...

i can't see uconn losing to cinci, sorry

i also can't see auburn beating georgia (as much as i love auburn)

i can definately see cal beating USC though.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> OSU WILL lose to michigan...mark those words...
> 
> i can't see uconn losing to cinci, sorry
> 
> ...


Careful, Cinci is a good team.

All of those games its gonna be tough. Cal was good, now can't win a game. USC lost to stanford at home. Then Georgia beating Florida then losing. Auburn sucking then beating Florida.

The Ohio State michigan game will be another good close game as it always is.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

USC has had a TON of injuries this year, without them they're a legit #1,2 or 3 team...with them they're barely top 15. CAL has been on a skid, but i think they'll turn it around (here's to hoping). michigan might be the most impressive looking team in the nation right now (or oregon)...we'll see what happens.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> USC has had a TON of injuries this year, without them they're a legit #1,2 or 3 team...with them they're barely top 15. CAL has been on a skid, but i think they'll turn it around (here's to hoping). michigan might be the most impressive looking team in the nation right now (or oregon)...we'll see what happens.


unlike 99% of the nfl thread...i agree about Michigan. Hard to believe it's the same team that lost to app state in game 1.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Boobah said:


> USC has had a TON of injuries this year, without them they're a legit #1,2 or 3 team...with them they're barely top 15. CAL has been on a skid, but i think they'll turn it around (here's to hoping). michigan might be the most impressive looking team in the nation right now (or oregon)...we'll see what happens.


unlike 99% of the nfl thread...i agree about Michigan. Hard to believe it's the same team that lost to app state in game 1.
[/quote]

Michigan also had a rough time this weekend with Michigan State, who is 2nd to last in the big ten.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> OSU WILL lose to michigan...mark those words...


There's no basis for that other than it's a road game. OSU's defense is vastly superior, and Beckman is more than capable at QB. The star RBs cancel each other out, but OSU has more depth at that position. OSU's lineman are superior as well. Michigan struggled against, Penn State, Michigan State, Northwestern, and lost to Appalachian State, which I believe is an online school. OSU has not struggled in one game, and when everyone thought they'd lose in Penn State, the mauled them, as they should have.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Fargo said:


> OSU WILL lose to michigan...mark those words...


There's no basis for that other than it's a road game. OSU's defense is vastly superior, and Beckman is more than capable at QB. The star RBs cancel each other out, but OSU has more depth at that position. OSU's lineman are superior as well. Michigan struggled against, Penn State, Michigan State, Northwestern, and lost to Appalachian State, which I believe is an online school. OSU has not struggled in one game, and when everyone thought they'd lose in Penn State, the mauled them, as they should have.
[/quote]

lol dick i went to app state


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lmao, OSU won by 7 against michigan st. and they've played teams that would get blown out by app st. (which isnt just an online school...lol, they're the defending AA champs). it will be interesting is all im saying...but i think michigan will definately beat OSU.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Fargo said:


> lmao, OSU won by 7 against michigan st. and they've played teams that would get blown out by app st. (which isnt just an online school...lol, they're the defending AA champs). it will be interesting is all im saying...but i think michigan will definately beat OSU.


FArgo what u say doesnt make sense... OSU Lineman ? Michigan has a better Line... MIchigan has a better QB... Penn State Freshman QB first game ever.. Michigan State always tough

Wisconsin was playing good until it all fell apart in the 4th ,, Michigan State got close from Beckman sucking... Penn STate is just terrible so that was expected to maul ... APP state defending AA 2 years in a row..

I agree with Ridermon..

I think Illinois will put some points up this weekend at the shoe and it will be close


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

coutl said:


> APP state defending AA 2 years in a row..


Who cares about I-AA (FCS)? Apparently you now do...I'm glad to see it.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

anyway

What should Miami do with their program>??


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

coutl said:


> lmao, OSU won by 7 against michigan st. and they've played teams that would get blown out by app st. (which isnt just an online school...lol, they're the defending AA champs). it will be interesting is all im saying...but i think michigan will definately beat OSU.


FArgo what u say doesnt make sense... OSU Lineman ? Michigan has a better Line... MIchigan has a better QB... Penn State Freshman QB first game ever.. Michigan State always tough

Wisconsin was playing good until it all fell apart in the 4th ,, Michigan State got close from Beckman sucking... Penn STate is just terrible so that was expected to maul ... APP state defending AA 2 years in a row..

I agree with Ridermon..

I think Illinois will put some points up this weekend at the shoe and it will be close
[/quote]

Henning is overrrated, and he's still injury prone as of late. How is he better? Boekman has played 3 more games, has a 5% completeion percentage advantage, and only 2 more interceptions. Beckman had one bad game against MSU, but the defense still gave up no points. Losing to a AA school is humerous at best. Probably a coaching fiasco more than anything. And if PSU is so terrible, why did Michigan only beat them 14-9 at home? Every time OSU faces a challenge, the press calls them to lose. Now they'll have to beat Illinois and Michigan so that the press can say how undeserving they are to go to the BCS championship game. Defense wins games, and Ohio State's defense is better. They've given up 100 yards less per game and 10 points fewer per game. Having said all that, throw all the stats out the window, but at least have a basis for your argument. And one more thing, Tressel is a better coach. Most Michigan fans were calling for Carr to be gone after getting trounced by USC and then losing the first two games. They'll be complacent a bit longer.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Oregon is kickin ass


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Oregon is the exact reason they need a playoff in college ball. If OSU, with a weak schedule, and LSU both win outright, they play the BCS championship game. But Oregon may be better than either of them; I would think they'd beat Ohio State, LSU i don't know. These matchups like Kent State, Akron, and Northwestern have to end for Ohio State. Maybe conference reallignment or something, to bring a few tougher teams into the Big 10 like Louisville or West Virginia or Missouri, and keep the pathetic MAC teams off the schedule. The system as it stands is absurd.

And now that I'm sobre and looking at it realistically, throw all all the stats out the window. OSU/Michigan is one game, and either team could win.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

im thinking whoever goes to the championship is gonna get destroyed by oregon...they're looking nasty. LSU has not been impressive the last four weeks, giving up 30+pts each game...so much for that NASTY SEC defense.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

If Oregon gets there, that is.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

it could be tricky though, you dont think if they keep blowing people out and lsu keeps winning close games that lsu will be replaced? i dunno mang. that would definately be ghey though, oregon has played some tough ass teams and blown em out... (see 3 days ago).


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I would hope so, but some of the voters are often hung up on the SEC over all else. We'll have to see what the comps have to say...


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> it could be tricky though, you dont think if they keep blowing people out and lsu keeps winning close games that lsu will be replaced? i dunno mang. that would definately be ghey though, oregon has played some tough ass teams and blown em out... (see 3 days ago).


That's a good point. LSU's defense is not that good, but the press is sucking off the SEC this year ever since Florida won last year against OSU. Now they want LSU to do the same. Oregon right now deserves the shot if they win out their remaining games. And Kansas is vastly underrated. Their schedule really isn't any easier than OSU's, Missouri being just like OSU's Michigan game.


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

> And Kansas is vastly underrated. Their schedule really isn't any easier than OSU's, Missouri being just like OSU's Michigan game.


My jayhawks are kickin some arse this year! Woo hoo!
















We're not used to this, which makes it even better! #4 in Football, #4 in basketball!

As borat would say... Very nice! I like!


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Assuming tOSU wins out, which I think is 90% possible...

Oregon and LSU will win out as they have a easy slate and got through the grinder of their schedule.

In Oregon's case, they need to pound the living crap out of every team they play if they want a shot at the title. They have no more meaningful games so they need to lpile on pts to impress voters.

LSU still has one tough/meaningful game in the SEC championship and that will add pts to the BCS with that last game.

Another couple of teams that are contending are from the Big12 Kansas/Mizz/OU. Kansas and Mizz will play so one is left out and the winner of that game will be play OU for the Big 12 championship.

If Kansas wins out they have to be #2 as they would be undefeated.

If Missouri wins out and beats OU then they may jump into the #2 spot with two tough games back to back especially with Oregon not playing any meaningful games the rest of the year.

If OU wins out, I think that LSU stays ahead of them as LSU was the preseason favorite and both would play meaningful games at the end of the year thus neutralizing any jump from OU

The thing that would really mess up the BCS is if OSU loses. It would cause a sh*t storm as their would be a handful of teams that deserve a shot for the NC.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Fargo said:


> lmao, OSU won by 7 against michigan st. and they've played teams that would get blown out by app st. (which isnt just an online school...lol, they're the defending AA champs). it will be interesting is all im saying...but i think michigan will definately beat OSU.


FArgo what u say doesnt make sense... OSU Lineman ? Michigan has a better Line... MIchigan has a better QB... Penn State Freshman QB first game ever.. Michigan State always tough

Wisconsin was playing good until it all fell apart in the 4th ,, Michigan State got close from Beckman sucking... Penn STate is just terrible so that was expected to maul ... APP state defending AA 2 years in a row..

I agree with Ridermon..

I think Illinois will put some points up this weekend at the shoe and it will be close
[/quote]

Henning is overrrated, and he's still injury prone as of late. How is he better? Boekman has played 3 more games, has a 5% completeion percentage advantage, and only 2 more interceptions. Beckman had one bad game against MSU, but the defense still gave up no points. Losing to a AA school is humerous at best. Probably a coaching fiasco more than anything. And if PSU is so terrible, why did Michigan only beat them 14-9 at home? Every time OSU faces a challenge, the press calls them to lose. Now they'll have to beat Illinois and Michigan so that the press can say how undeserving they are to go to the BCS championship game. Defense wins games, and Ohio State's defense is better. They've given up 100 yards less per game and 10 points fewer per game. Having said all that, throw all the stats out the window, but at least have a basis for your argument. And one more thing, Tressel is a better coach. Most Michigan fans were calling for Carr to be gone after getting trounced by USC and then losing the first two games. They'll be complacent a bit longer.
[/quote]

Thank you, I was just about to type most of that out but you saved me the effort.

Right now Boeckman looks better than Henning. Hart is good but is injury prone, Wells has had some huge games. Then through in Saine and Wells as the other RBs and we got the depth. So if one RB isn't doing it, another one will step up. Add in two great receivers and one upcoming speed receiver, great O line and you'll see this offense is great.

Then go to defense and this year they are better than the 2002 defense, and the last two defenses we've had. Our D-line who is younger now has some badasses on it, Heyward the monster frosh, ghoulston the freak with arms bigger than most peoples legs combined plus three great starting linebackers and one of the best CBs in the nation, you'll see why teams have problems running or passing on us. I felt bad for the Wisconsin QB after the game, got hit and sacked a retarded amount of times. Probably still gonna be hurting next wek.

Then coashing, well we already know whose better there.

The MSU game was one bad game but Boeckman with two costly mistakes. Other than that the game wasn't close.

And R1, what happened with BC, how are they gonna make it to the NC game with that loss on their record? I guess you can only hope that every team above them loses one game in the upcoming weeks.

And App State coutl, they might have been good for the last two years but this year they already have two losses.



> The thing that would really mess up the BCS is if OSU loses. It would cause a sh*t storm as their would be a handful of teams that deserve a shot for the NC.


It would be crazy if that happened, cause now most if not all teams would have 1 loss and who deserves to be ranked 1 and 2 would be a total sh*t storm.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

dalyhawk said:


> > And Kansas is vastly underrated. Their schedule really isn't any easier than OSU's, Missouri being just like OSU's Michigan game.
> 
> 
> My jayhawks are kickin some arse this year! Woo hoo!
> ...


How about letting them play a game before bragging on the basketball team?

Michigan was #5 in football to start the season...and then 34-32 happened.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

BC probably would've been bumped from 2 anyway, even if they won out, because the BCS is sh*t and someone with a tougher schedule would've jumped em. but im content, as long as we can win the ACC and get a GOOD bowl instead of a sh*t bowl...past 8 years or whatever we've always been ranked and in a bowl like the meinike car care bowl, or the thisbowlsucksass.com bowl...we finally have a shot at a big bowl like the orange bowl...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I think the bump could've been deserved if someone with a tougher sched who was undefeated took them out. Other than that, I don't really understand how an undefeated BCS team should be ranked below a one-loss team...I thought the BCS was supposedly providing a _de facto_ playoff system...how, then, is Kansas below LSU and Oregon?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

8o8P said:


> The thing that would really mess up the BCS is if OSU loses. It would cause a sh*t storm as their would be a handful of teams that deserve a shot for the NC.


Again, without a playoff, nothing is decided except whose pockets are lined.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> I think the bump could've been deserved if someone with a tougher sched who was undefeated took them out. Other than that, I don't really understand how an undefeated BCS team should be ranked below a one-loss team...I thought the BCS was supposedly providing a _de facto_ playoff system...*how, then, is Kansas below LSU and Oregon?*


exactly why i think BC would've been bumped...their only REAL BCS contending opponent was VT...which is really our saving grace, i mean, if we hadnt beat them we'd probably be in the 20's or not ranked at all...and with no shot to win the ACC.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok guys... let me start with Fargo first

the Boeckman thing makes no sense at all







Chad has been hurt and wtf does 3 games more matter? Chad has started for 4 f*cking years.. so that was just plain dumb 5% complete better big f*cking deal.

I already explained the PSU game... we had a true freshman qb starting for the first time ever

Never said OSU defense wasnt better.. they can stop the run but I think we will passs all over them.

Yes Tressel is a better coach but again I never said he wasnt.. and as For Lyold being fired even if we do beat Ohio STate and its his best year in awhile I still think he should leave

Now B_ack

Gholston= roids

1cb is good.. mario and adrian... and you cant cover Mario 1v1 now that hes 100% healthy... 7 tds last 4 games

App State has 2 losses and their still in first place and will probably win it again


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

"Still in first place"? It seems to me that they're in fourth in their own conference...

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/confstanding...9&year=2007


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

my bad they have played ` less game so win they win this weekk they will be tied


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Actually, not quite. The three teams ahead of them play this week as well, so if they win while App. State wins, the Mountaineers remain 1/2 game back.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

the other teams have to have a by week then?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

coutl said:


> Yes Tressel is a better coach but again I never said he wasnt.. and as For Lyold being fired even if we do beat Ohio STate and its his best year in awhile I still think he should leave


Then we agree on that. And coaching is huge in big games. When OSU lost to Florida, their coaches abandoned the running game that had been so successful all year for them with Pittman and Wells. They also put no pressure on Florida's QB, even though their lineen had the size advantage, and their secondary settled into a semi-prevent, which never works against speedsters. Tressel was outcoached by Florida last year, just as Carr was outcoached by Carrol in the Rose Bowl. So unless Carr has learned, he is still at a disadvantage.

Either team could win obviously, but if I'm forced to bet money, I have to go with OSU, unless they get punked by Illinois.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Fargo said:


> Yes Tressel is a better coach but again I never said he wasnt.. and as For Lyold being fired even if we do beat Ohio STate and its his best year in awhile I still think he should leave


Then we agree on that. And coaching is huge in big games. When OSU lost to Florida, their coaches abandoned the running game that had been so successful all year for them with Pittman and Wells. They also put no pressure on Florida's QB, even though their lineen had the size advantage, and their secondary settled into a semi-prevent, which never works against speedsters. Tressel was outcoached by Florida last year, just as Carr was outcoached by Carrol in the Rose Bowl. So unless Carr has learned, he is still at a disadvantage.

Either team could win obviously, but if I'm forced to bet money, I have to go with OSU, unless they get punked by Illinois.
[/quote]

agreed 100 % with that but well have to see thats all ... its an endless argument so lets just wait till game day


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i can't see illinois beating OSU, and yes, OSU's offense is ranked #1, but who have they played?! kent state is their app st. they were just fortunate enough to win it. hehe. michigan got beat up by oregon (as they should have), but other than that they've been dominating. michigan st. gave them a blip, but they gave OSU problems too. the fact is OSU has played some pretty pathetic competition, michigan played the defending I-AA champs, and who was their worst opponent? notre dame whom they absolutely demolished 38-0 iirc? you can look at ranks all day long, boston college was ranked #1 in rushing defense in the entire NCAA going into VT iirc, and florida st. knocked em off... michigan beats OSU in a close one, highest ratings for an NCAA regular season game ever imo.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Let's see what Michigan does on the road against Wisconsin and what OSU does against Illinois, who keeps getting better even after a rough loss to Michigan. By next year Illinois should be a legitimate contender.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

If Ohio State players stay they will go undefeated next year..

Jenkins, Laurinitus, Robiskie,Gholston, all juniors.. if they leave Ohio State will suck

Beaney has 2 stay

Boeckman will have Hartline,Small,Robiskie,Dane S

thats wicked


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> im thinking whoever goes to the championship is gonna get destroyed by oregon...they're looking nasty. LSU has not been impressive the last four weeks, giving up 30+pts each game...so much for that NASTY SEC defense.


LSU would kill anoyone with the exception of maybe Oregon. Oregon is the only team that has speed to play with LSU. Do not be fooled by the points given up by LSU. They were against UA, AU, and UK (very strong offensively). The Big Ten is a joke. SEC and PAC 10 are in a completely different league...see BCS Championship Game last year.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree 100% ^^^^^^^^^

tOSU was at a huge disadvantage last year having a 2 month break which is what they will see if they make this years NC game. Plus like all Big10 teams tOSU isnt built for speed, their smashmouth football. The SEC and P10 has tons of speed and Ill take speed over power anyday.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

8o8P said:


> I agree 100% ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> tOSU was at a huge disadvantage last year having a 2 month break which is what they will see if they make this years NC game. Plus like all Big10 teams tOSU isnt built for speed, their smashmouth football. The SEC and P10 has tons of speed and Ill take speed over power anyday.


OSU has a speed coach and is one of the fastest teams in the big ten if not the fastest. We might not be the fastest team in the entire country but we do add in the power too. Like the Purdue coach said, "they have the fastest defense I've ever seen."

The team has improved since last year. The offense isn't as explosive as it was last year due to missing Ginn, Gonzo, and Smith. But we got a good pocket passer, great receivers, 3 RBs that can/could start for teams all around the country.

But in reality it doesn't matter if Michigan is last place and OSU is number 1, because both teams in that rivarly want to kill each other. Every time they play its close, a great game to watch, and always sitting at the end of your seat about to fall off cause I'm drunk as f*ck, yelling at the top of my lungs, and other crazy sh*t.

Next year Illinois will be a scary team, depending on what the OSU players decide to do next year OSU will still own the big ten.

And coutl, doesn't matter how many years Henning has had. He has the same amount of wins against OSU as Boeckman does against Michigan. But right now, Boeckman is the better QB.

Boeckman - Cmp% 65.8, Yards 1965, YPA 8.29, Lng 68, TD 23, INT 8, Rating 160.74
Henne - Cmp% 61.5, Yards 1469, YPA 7.35, Lng 47, TD 14, INT 6, Rating 140.30
(yes Henne missed 3 games but you can still see Boeckman is looking better than a 4 year starter)


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

coutl said:


> LSU would kill anoyone with the exception of maybe Oregon. Oregon is the only team that has speed to play with LSU. Do not be fooled by the points given up by LSU. They were against UA, AU, and UK (very strong offensively). The Big Ten is a joke. SEC and PAC 10 are in a completely different league...see BCS Championship Game last year.


OSU lost last year because of coaching and the time off. They also lost Ginn early in the game. When you have the size advantage you must take advantage of it. And if the Big 10 is a joke, why did Wisconsin beat Arkansas - a team that almost beat Florida - last year in their bowl game. Oh yeah, because Arkansas' defense couldn't pressure Wisconsin's offensive line, which was nasty last year. Maybe Wisconsin should have played Florida. 1 game last year and all of a sudden the Big 10 is a joke. And if the PAC 10 is a different league, OSU should have lost when they played in Washington, or it at least should have been close. After all, Washington beat Stanford, and Stanford beat USC, and USC only beat Washington by 3, yet but OSU killed Washington in a hostile environment.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Fargo said:


> LSU would kill anoyone with the exception of maybe Oregon. Oregon is the only team that has speed to play with LSU. Do not be fooled by the points given up by LSU. They were against UA, AU, and UK (very strong offensively). The Big Ten is a joke. SEC and PAC 10 are in a completely different league...see BCS Championship Game last year.


OSU lost last year because of coaching and the time off. They also lost Ginn early in the game. When you have the size advantage you must take advantage of it. And if the Big 10 is a joke, why did Wisconsin beat Arkansas - a team that almost beat Florida - last year in their bowl game. Oh yeah, because Arkansas' defense couldn't pressure Wisconsin's offensive line, which was nasty last year. Maybe Wisconsin should have played Florida. 1 game last year and all of a sudden the Big 10 is a joke. And if the PAC 10 is a different league, OSU should have lost when they played in Washington, or it at least should have been close. After all, Washington beat Stanford, and Stanford beat USC, and USC only beat Washington by 3, yet but OSU killed Washington in a hostile environment.
[/quote]

Didn't Penn State with the oldest coach ever and a shitty team beat Tennessee in a bowl game last year? I can't remember, my memory is off.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> LSU would kill anoyone with the exception of maybe Oregon. Oregon is the only team that has speed to play with LSU. Do not be fooled by the points given up by LSU. They were against UA, AU, and UK (very strong offensively). The Big Ten is a joke. SEC and PAC 10 are in a completely different league...see BCS Championship Game last year.


OSU lost last year because of coaching and the time off. They also lost Ginn early in the game. When you have the size advantage you must take advantage of it. And if the Big 10 is a joke, why did Wisconsin beat Arkansas - a team that almost beat Florida - last year in their bowl game. Oh yeah, because Arkansas' defense couldn't pressure Wisconsin's offensive line, which was nasty last year. Maybe Wisconsin should have played Florida. 1 game last year and all of a sudden the Big 10 is a joke. And if the PAC 10 is a different league, OSU should have lost when they played in Washington, or it at least should have been close. After all, Washington beat Stanford, and Stanford beat USC, and USC only beat Washington by 3, yet but OSU killed Washington in a hostile environment.
[/quote]

Didn't Penn State with the oldest coach ever and a shitty team beat Tennessee in a bowl game last year? I can't remember, my memory is off.
[/quote]

The SEC is by far and away the best conference. There are more NFL prospects out of the SEC than any other conference year in and year out. tOSU is grossly overrated and would get owned by the upper SEC. Matter of fact I believe UA, Auburn, South Carolina, and , Arkansas would give them a great game and probably win. Speed kills. Tennessee is one team that still plays power i-form ball. The only team I know that has success with that in the SEC is Auburn to an extent because their defense is so stiff. I would take LSU or Auburn's defense always over tOSU. By the way tOSU...go play someone.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

Fargo said:


> LSU would kill anoyone with the exception of maybe Oregon. Oregon is the only team that has speed to play with LSU. Do not be fooled by the points given up by LSU. They were against UA, AU, and UK (very strong offensively). The Big Ten is a joke. SEC and PAC 10 are in a completely different league...see BCS Championship Game last year.


OSU lost last year because of coaching and the time off. They also lost Ginn early in the game. When you have the size advantage you must take advantage of it. And if the Big 10 is a joke, why did Wisconsin beat Arkansas - a team that almost beat Florida - last year in their bowl game. Oh yeah, because Arkansas' defense couldn't pressure Wisconsin's offensive line, which was nasty last year. Maybe Wisconsin should have played Florida. 1 game last year and all of a sudden the Big 10 is a joke. *And if the PAC 10 is a different league, OSU should have lost when they played in Washington, or it at least should have been close. After all, Washington beat Stanford, and Stanford beat USC, and USC only beat Washington by 3, yet but OSU killed Washington in a hostile environment.*[/quote]

That is a total crock man. Also I am not just using the UF-OSU game as an example. What about USC-Michigan (your second best team)? The Big Ten was 2-5 in bowl games last year. The SEC was 6-3.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Piranha_Mcfly said:


> That is a total crock man. Also I am not just using the UF-OSU game as an example. What about USC-Michigan (your second best team)? The Big Ten was 2-5 in bowl games last year. The SEC was 6-3.


Umm, every conference has its' off years. the two years before last, the SEC was 3-3 in bowl games both years and the Big 10, 3-3 and 3-4, not much difference. Two years ago Penn State and Florida State had an unbelievable bowl game, so tell me which conference was superior those years. And USC killed Michigan because Michigan's coach is an idiot and didn't keep the players prime for the game; the team as much as admitted they had nothing to play for after losing the BSC championship bid to Florida. I'm hearing the same stupid rumblings about the Big 12 being inferior, but Missouri, Oklahoma, and Kansas are all great teams, and Vince Young came out of the Big 12. Illinois and Missouri played a great game earlier in the season, of course no one in the media will explain that Illinois' program is on the rise and will be even better next year. And Michigan just needs a real coach. They have 4 starters right now all bound for the NFL's 1st round.

And while we're at it, the only draft picks that matter are the ones that work out, and Santonio Holmes and AJ Hawk are already in their 2nd years among the top players at their position - both OSU. Stats can be misleading.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

You cant say OSU haas the best recruiters in the nation

anyone heard of a program called USC


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Piranha_Mcfly said:


> The SEC is by far and away the best conference. There are more NFL prospects out of the SEC than any other conference year in and year out. tOSU is grossly overrated and would get owned by the upper SEC. Matter of fact I believe UA, Auburn, South Carolina, and , Arkansas would give them a great game and probably win. Speed kills. Tennessee is one team that still plays power i-form ball. The only team I know that has success with that in the SEC is Auburn to an extent because their defense is so stiff. I would take LSU or Auburn's defense always over tOSU. By the way tOSU...go play someone.


Well we could play western (or eastern) carolina or whatever div 2 game during the last two games of the season like some sec teams. Or like last year we could play 2 number 2 teams during our regular season and that still wouldn't be enough.

And actually by the NFL prospects, I went back for the past 5 years or so and its about even between SEC and Big Ten with top 10 draft picks. I think Pac 10 was 3rd.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

coutl said:


> You cant say OSU haas the best recruiters in the nation
> 
> anyone heard of a program called USC


All right, *has * among the best, judging by the amount ot NFL drafts from OSU that work out in the pros. You're right that USC may be the best for NFL output, but it seems more from impact players. Of course you'll hear about Reggie Bush every week, but not necessarily AJ Hawk.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Actually the top collesges for NFL draftees in the last 5 years are:

2007: Florida SEC
2006: USC PAC 10
2005: Oklahoma Big 12
2004: Ohio State Big 10
2003: Florida SEC

Going back further does show a predominance of SEC teams as far as 1998, then it evens out. I've found no stats on percentage of starting NFL players according to college; you would have to go roster by roster.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

Fargo said:


> That is a total crock man. Also I am not just using the UF-OSU game as an example. What about USC-Michigan (your second best team)? The Big Ten was 2-5 in bowl games last year. The SEC was 6-3.


Umm, every conference has its' off years. the two years before last, the SEC was 3-3 in bowl games both years and the Big 10, 3-3 and 3-4, not much difference. Two years ago Penn State and Florida State had an unbelievable bowl game, so tell me which conference was superior those years. And USC killed Michigan because Michigan's coach is an idiot and didn't keep the players prime for the game; the team as much as admitted they had nothing to play for after losing the BSC championship bid to Florida. I'm hearing the same stupid rumblings about the Big 12 being inferior, but Missouri, Oklahoma, and Kansas are all great teams, and Vince Young came out of the Big 12. Illinois and Missouri played a great game earlier in the season, of course no one in the media will explain that Illinois' program is on the rise and will be even better next year. And Michigan just needs a real coach. They have 4 starters right now all bound for the NFL's 1st round.

And while we're at it, the only draft picks that matter are the ones that work out, and Santonio Holmes and AJ Hawk are already in their 2nd years among the top players at their position - both OSU. Stats can be misleading.
[/quote]

Let's see Demeco Ryans (University of AL) recieved defensive rookie of the year, Roman Harper (UA) starting safety for the Saints, Laron Landry (LSU) starts for the skins, Patrick Willis (Ole Miss) starts for the 9er's just to name a few. Also please look at their stats because they are destroying. Compare Demeco to AJ and tell me who is the real player (74 tackles to 52).

Kansas and OSU should be tied right now then by your standards. They both have extremely weak schedules.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

Fargo said:


> You cant say OSU haas the best recruiters in the nation
> 
> anyone heard of a program called USC


All right, *has * among the best, judging by the amount ot NFL drafts from OSU that work out in the pros. You're right that USC may be the best for NFL output, but it seems more from impact players. Of course you'll hear about Reggie Bush every week, but not necessarily AJ Hawk.
[/quote]

Because AJ Hawk is a average NFL LB and don't get me wrong I think Reggie Bush is way overrated. Where did the best QB come from? Tennesee (Peyton Manning) I do not want to hear that Brady is better because give Peyton the same team and dude would pass for 70 TD's.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> The SEC is by far and away the best conference. There are more NFL prospects out of the SEC than any other conference year in and year out. tOSU is grossly overrated and would get owned by the upper SEC. Matter of fact I believe UA, Auburn, South Carolina, and , Arkansas would give them a great game and probably win. Speed kills. Tennessee is one team that still plays power i-form ball. The only team I know that has success with that in the SEC is Auburn to an extent because their defense is so stiff. I would take LSU or Auburn's defense always over tOSU. By the way tOSU...go play someone.


Well we could play western (or eastern) carolina or whatever div 2 game during the last two games of the season like some sec teams. Or like last year we could play 2 number 2 teams during our regular season and that still wouldn't be enough.

And actually by the NFL prospects, I went back for the past 5 years or so and its about even between SEC and Big Ten with top 10 draft picks. I think Pac 10 was 3rd.
[/quote]

WTF. The Big Ten does not even have a championship game. Also what is this about last games AL vs. UA, Arky vs. LSU, UF vs. FSU, UGA vs. Georgia Tech, UK vs. Tenn, USC vs. Clemson. Those are some real cake walks let me tell you. Even the week before it is all conference games. With the SEC having the best conference top to bottom it smokes the Big Ten schedule. I will bet anyone 100.00 through Paypal that if a SEC team and a Big Ten team meet in the BCS Championship game that the SEC will win. Matter of fact I will lay 7 points.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Piranha_Mcfly said:


> You cant say OSU haas the best recruiters in the nation
> 
> anyone heard of a program called USC


All right, *has * among the best, judging by the amount ot NFL drafts from OSU that work out in the pros. You're right that USC may be the best for NFL output, but it seems more from impact players. Of course you'll hear about Reggie Bush every week, but not necessarily AJ Hawk.
[/quote]

Because AJ Hawk is a average NFL LB and don't get me wrong I think Reggie Bush is way overrated. Where did the best QB come from? Tennesee (Peyton Manning) I do not want to hear that Brady is better because give Peyton the same team and dude would pass for 70 TD's.
[/quote]

lmao...your breath must stink from talking out your ass so much...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Are we comparing old QBs to show how current drafts have worked well for certain conferences? The Indpendents are the best--Staubach and Montana came from Navy and Notre Dame, respectively...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Piranha_Mcfly said:


> The SEC is by far and away the best conference. There are more NFL prospects out of the SEC than any other conference year in and year out. tOSU is grossly overrated and would get owned by the upper SEC. Matter of fact I believe UA, Auburn, South Carolina, and , Arkansas would give them a great game and probably win. Speed kills. Tennessee is one team that still plays power i-form ball. The only team I know that has success with that in the SEC is Auburn to an extent because their defense is so stiff. I would take LSU or Auburn's defense always over tOSU. By the way tOSU...go play someone.


Well we could play western (or eastern) carolina or whatever div 2 game during the last two games of the season like some sec teams. Or like last year we could play 2 number 2 teams during our regular season and that still wouldn't be enough.

And actually by the NFL prospects, I went back for the past 5 years or so and its about even between SEC and Big Ten with top 10 draft picks. I think Pac 10 was 3rd.
[/quote]

WTF. The Big Ten does not even have a championship game. Also what is this about last games AL vs. UA, Arky vs. LSU, UF vs. FSU, UGA vs. Georgia Tech, UK vs. Tenn, USC vs. Clemson. Those are some real cake walks let me tell you. Even the week before it is all conference games. With the SEC having the best conference top to bottom it smokes the Big Ten schedule. I will bet anyone 100.00 through Paypal that if a SEC team and a Big Ten team meet in the BCS Championship game that the SEC will win. Matter of fact I will lay 7 points.
[/quote]

Does the Pac 10 have a championship game? Last I heard they didn't and from espn right now they are saying the pac 10 is better than the sec. (I dont personally agree but hey whatever). I don't care about a championship game. 9 out of 10 years the last game of the season for OSU and Michigan is the big ten championship game anyways, just like last year it was pretty much the National Championship game. So the big ten don't have a championship game, but SEC plays sh*t teams out of conference just like OSU did this year. But upcoming years we have Oklahoma and USC and years before we had Texas with Young and without Young. Last years Florida team ended up playing like western carolina the second to last game of the season which was division 2 at the end of the season.

All the debates and stupid posting just proves is that there should be a playoff system and that on any day, any college team can win. Just look at Notre Dame, they got 1 win so anything is possible.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

look at boise state last year, they had a sh*t schedule, and yet beat oklahoma in a big money bowl game. lots of people lost their bets on that game...


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

The 3 best teams in football are the Patriots, Colts, and Steelers. 
Colts: 8 Big 10/6 SEC. 
Patriots roster: 12 SEC/7 Big 10
Steelers: 12 SEC/8 Big 10.

The funny thing is that a lot of players from Minnesota seem to get drafted, but overall as a team they always suck. The Packers are the hottest young team in the NFL, 7 SEC, 6 Big 10.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

SEC clearly has the advantage, but Big 10 is still strong. http://fantasyfootball.statswiz.com/nfl/college.php

Of the top 20 colleges represented in the NFL, 4 are Big 10, 7 are SEC, OSU and Michigan are #'s 5 and 6, but the top 3 are SEC.

Florida State 52 
Miami (FL) 45 
Tennessee 43 
Georgia 42 
Michigan 42 
Ohio State 41 
Florida 39 
Notre Dame 39 
Nebraska 38 
Texas A&M 37 
LSU 36 
Penn State 35 
USC 34 
Wisconsin 34 
Auburn 31 
Iowa 31 
Oklahoma 30 
Stanford 30 
Alabama 29 
Kansas State 29


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Fargo said:


> SEC clearly has the advantage, but Big 10 is still strong. http://fantasyfootball.statswiz.com/nfl/college.php
> 
> Of the top 20 colleges represented in the NFL, 4 are Big 10, 7 are SEC, OSU and Michigan are #'s 5 and 6, but the top 3 are SEC.
> 
> ...


Actually...I only see six SEC teams on that list (Tennessee, Georgia, Florida, LSU, Auburn and Alabama) and the top two are from the ACC, not the SEC. Plus, Michigan and Georgia are tied for fourth, so only one SEC team is ahead of the top Big Ten team.

I also see a fifth Big Ten team on that list.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Yeah, I'm confusing ACC with SEC with Miami and Florida State. Is Iowa Big 10?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeppers, they are.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> SEC clearly has the advantage, but Big 10 is still strong. http://fantasyfootball.statswiz.com/nfl/college.php
> 
> Of the top 20 colleges represented in the NFL, 4 are Big 10, 7 are SEC, OSU and Michigan are #'s 5 and 6, but the top 3 are SEC.
> 
> ...


Actually...I only see six SEC teams on that list (Tennessee, Georgia, Florida, LSU, Auburn and Alabama) and the top two are from the ACC, not the SEC. Plus, Michigan and Georgia are tied for fourth, so only one SEC team is ahead of the top Big Ten team.

I also see a fifth Big Ten team on that list.
[/quote]

Thanks for clearing that up for Fargo, I almost had to drive up to where he lives and punch him. Wow Florida is tied with Notre Dame, that sucks.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> The SEC is by far and away the best conference. There are more NFL prospects out of the SEC than any other conference year in and year out. tOSU is grossly overrated and would get owned by the upper SEC. Matter of fact I believe UA, Auburn, South Carolina, and , Arkansas would give them a great game and probably win. Speed kills. Tennessee is one team that still plays power i-form ball. The only team I know that has success with that in the SEC is Auburn to an extent because their defense is so stiff. I would take LSU or Auburn's defense always over tOSU. By the way tOSU...go play someone.


Well we could play western (or eastern) carolina or whatever div 2 game during the last two games of the season like some sec teams. Or like last year we could play 2 number 2 teams during our regular season and that still wouldn't be enough.

And actually by the NFL prospects, I went back for the past 5 years or so and its about even between SEC and Big Ten with top 10 draft picks. I think Pac 10 was 3rd.
[/quote]

WTF. The Big Ten does not even have a championship game. Also what is this about last games AL vs. UA, Arky vs. LSU, UF vs. FSU, UGA vs. Georgia Tech, UK vs. Tenn, USC vs. Clemson. Those are some real cake walks let me tell you. Even the week before it is all conference games. With the SEC having the best conference top to bottom it smokes the Big Ten schedule. I will bet anyone 100.00 through Paypal that if a SEC team and a Big Ten team meet in the BCS Championship game that the SEC will win. Matter of fact I will lay 7 points.
[/quote]

Does the Pac 10 have a championship game? Last I heard they didn't and from espn right now they are saying the pac 10 is better than the sec. (I dont personally agree but hey whatever). I don't care about a championship game. 9 out of 10 years the last game of the season for OSU and Michigan is the big ten championship game anyways, just like last year it was pretty much the National Championship game. So the big ten don't have a championship game, but SEC plays sh*t teams out of conference just like OSU did this year. But upcoming years we have Oklahoma and USC and years before we had Texas with Young and without Young. Last years Florida team ended up playing like western carolina the second to last game of the season which was division 2 at the end of the season.

All the debates and stupid posting just proves is that there should be a playoff system and that on any day, any college team can win. Just look at Notre Dame, they got 1 win so anything is possible.
[/quote]

The SEC schedules weak non-conference opponenets because they have to. They beat the sh*t out of each other all season long. IN the big ten there is what 4 solid teams maybe 5. The SEC has 11 solid teams discounting Ole Miss. tOSU is pathetic and will get raped if they win out...too bad Michigan is going to spank that ass before a PAC 10 team or LSU does.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

does it really matter? the way oregon is playing, LSU would get murdered by them...SEC aint seeing sh*t this year...


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> The SEC is by far and away the best conference. There are more NFL prospects out of the SEC than any other conference year in and year out. tOSU is grossly overrated and would get owned by the upper SEC. Matter of fact I believe UA, Auburn, South Carolina, and , Arkansas would give them a great game and probably win. Speed kills. Tennessee is one team that still plays power i-form ball. The only team I know that has success with that in the SEC is Auburn to an extent because their defense is so stiff. I would take LSU or Auburn's defense always over tOSU. By the way tOSU...go play someone.


Well we could play western (or eastern) carolina or whatever div 2 game during the last two games of the season like some sec teams. Or like last year we could play 2 number 2 teams during our regular season and that still wouldn't be enough.

And actually by the NFL prospects, I went back for the past 5 years or so and its about even between SEC and Big Ten with top 10 draft picks. I think Pac 10 was 3rd.
[/quote]

WTF. The Big Ten does not even have a championship game. Also what is this about last games AL vs. UA, Arky vs. LSU, UF vs. FSU, UGA vs. Georgia Tech, UK vs. Tenn, USC vs. Clemson. Those are some real cake walks let me tell you. Even the week before it is all conference games. With the SEC having the best conference top to bottom it smokes the Big Ten schedule. I will bet anyone 100.00 through Paypal that if a SEC team and a Big Ten team meet in the BCS Championship game that the SEC will win. Matter of fact I will lay 7 points.
[/quote]

Does the Pac 10 have a championship game? Last I heard they didn't and from espn right now they are saying the pac 10 is better than the sec. (I dont personally agree but hey whatever). I don't care about a championship game. 9 out of 10 years the last game of the season for OSU and Michigan is the big ten championship game anyways, just like last year it was pretty much the National Championship game. So the big ten don't have a championship game, but SEC plays sh*t teams out of conference just like OSU did this year. But upcoming years we have Oklahoma and USC and years before we had Texas with Young and without Young. Last years Florida team ended up playing like western carolina the second to last game of the season which was division 2 at the end of the season.

All the debates and stupid posting just proves is that there should be a playoff system and that on any day, any college team can win. Just look at Notre Dame, they got 1 win so anything is possible.
[/quote]

I just heard Herbstriet say that the PAC 10 has taken a step forward in getting closer to the SEC. He is one of the main analysts at ESPN. You are either making sh*t up or making sh*t up. Anyonewith any sense at all knows the SEC is the best conference from top to bottom. Also as I recall Arky played USC twice, Auburn played USC twice and Georgia Tech twice, Bama played FSU this year and OU twice a few years ago, so the SEC does play decent out of conference opponents. Mississippi State played West Virginia this year. tOSU played ASS state for every non-conference game.

OSU Schedule:
Sep. 1 Youngstown St. W 38-6 
Sep. 8 Akron W 20-2 
Sep. 15 at Washington W 33-14 
Sep. 22 Northwestern W 58-7 
Sep. 29 at Minnesota W 30-7 
Oct. 6 at Purdue W 23-7 
Oct. 13 Kent W 48-3 
Oct. 20 Michigan State W 24-17 
Oct. 27 at Penn State W 37-17 
Nov. 3 Wisconsin W 38-17 
Nov. 10 Illinois 3:30pm 
Nov. 17 at Michigan

LSU's Schedule:
Aug. 30 at Miss. State W 45-0 
Sep. 8 Virginia Tech W 48-7 
Sep. 15 Middle Tenn. W 44-0 
Sep. 22 South Carolina W 28-16 
Sep. 29 at Tulane W 34-9 
Oct. 6 Florida W 28-24 
Oct. 13 at Kentucky L 37-43 
Oct. 20 Auburn W 30-24 
Nov. 3 at Alabama W 41-34 
Nov. 10 Louisiana Tech 7:00pm 
Nov. 17 at Ole Miss TBA 
Nov. 23 Arkansas TBA

7 teams that were ranked at some time in the season


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> does it really matter? the way oregon is playing, LSU would get murdered by them...SEC aint seeing sh*t this year...


Yea I am sure Oregon would murder LSU's killer ass defense. LSU can score too if you did not notice, which sucks because I was hoping Bama would win last week dammit.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Piranha_Mcfly said:


> does it really matter? the way oregon is playing, LSU would get murdered by them...SEC aint seeing sh*t this year...


Yea I am sure Oregon would murder LSU's killer ass defense. LSU can score too if you did not notice, which sucks because I was hoping Bama would win last week dammit.
[/quote]

nah...i didnt notice they could score...only thing i noticed is they're giving up a HELL of a lot of points. oregon would steamroll...we'll see though (or we wont), i suspect oregon is your national champion this year though...averaging 43.5pts per game...sh*t, they're better than the patriots!!!


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> does it really matter? the way oregon is playing, LSU would get murdered by them...SEC aint seeing sh*t this year...


Yea I am sure Oregon would murder LSU's killer ass defense. LSU can score too if you did not notice, which sucks because I was hoping Bama would win last week dammit.
[/quote]

nah...i didnt notice they could score...only thing i noticed is they're giving up a HELL of a lot of points. oregon would steamroll...we'll see though (or we wont), i suspect oregon is your national champion this year though...averaging 43.5pts per game...sh*t, they're better than the patriots!!!
[/quote]

The Ducks O is sick. But they woldnt "steamroll" LSU as LSU has enough speed to match Oregon, something most other teams cant do. LSU has been giving up pts but look at the grinder they just went through. Most teams wouldnt even make it out with just one loss and be it in OT. This team is just showing the wear and tear that you get through the SEC schedule. Thats why the SEC is known as the cannibal conference beating/picking off each other. Give them that one month break to rest and heal and you will see a Tiger defense flying around like they did against VT at the beginning of the season.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

8o8P said:


> does it really matter? the way oregon is playing, LSU would get murdered by them...SEC aint seeing sh*t this year...


Yea I am sure Oregon would murder LSU's killer ass defense. LSU can score too if you did not notice, which sucks because I was hoping Bama would win last week dammit.
[/quote]

nah...i didnt notice they could score...only thing i noticed is they're giving up a HELL of a lot of points. oregon would steamroll...we'll see though (or we wont), i suspect oregon is your national champion this year though...averaging 43.5pts per game...sh*t, they're better than the patriots!!!
[/quote]

The Patriots will lose a game btw. Somebody will sneak up on them and hand them a loss...probably some shitty team they overlook.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Piranha_Mcfly said:


> I just heard Herbstriet say that the PAC 10 has taken a step forward in getting closer to the SEC. He is one of the main analysts at ESPN. You are either making sh*t up or making sh*t up. Anyonewith any sense at all knows the SEC is the best conference from top to bottom. Also as I recall Arky played USC twice, Auburn played USC twice and Georgia Tech twice, Bama played FSU this year and OU twice a few years ago, so the SEC does play decent out of conference opponents. Mississippi State played West Virginia this year. tOSU played ASS state for every non-conference game.
> 
> OSU Schedule:
> Sep. 1 Youngstown St. W 38-6
> ...


That was one analyst that said that. How many college football analysts do they have? Pretty sure more than 1 ex Buckeye Quaterback. I do forget who said it but I know it wasn't May or Holtz cause both of them don't know sh*t. But it was about a week- two weeks ago when it was said. It was said, not that I completely agree with it but it was said. Just because you didn't hear it on espn doesn't mean its not true.

7 teams that were ranked at some time?

sh*t OSU played teams that were ranked at some time too. Let me name them, for you. Michigan, Illinois, Wisconsin, Penn State, Purdue. All those games back to back to back except throw in MSU in the mix. Of course last year we played 2 #2 teams and still got sh*t for our schedule. This year our out of conference schedule wasn't great, it was done more for making money for Ohio schools. Upcoming years we have USC and Oklahoma which will be good opponents.

At the beginning of the year I was saying LSU would be in the national championship, but they lost so now who knows. And please tell me I don't know about SEC football, I was only raised in parts of the south.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> I just heard Herbstriet say that the PAC 10 has taken a step forward in getting closer to the SEC. He is one of the main analysts at ESPN. You are either making sh*t up or making sh*t up. Anyonewith any sense at all knows the SEC is the best conference from top to bottom. Also as I recall Arky played USC twice, Auburn played USC twice and Georgia Tech twice, Bama played FSU this year and OU twice a few years ago, so the SEC does play decent out of conference opponents. Mississippi State played West Virginia this year. tOSU played ASS state for every non-conference game.
> 
> OSU Schedule:
> Sep. 1 Youngstown St. W 38-6
> ...


That was one analyst that said that. How many college football analysts do they have? Pretty sure more than 1 ex Buckeye Quaterback. I do forget who said it but I know it wasn't May or Holtz cause both of them don't know sh*t. But it was about a week- two weeks ago when it was said. It was said, not that I completely agree with it but it was said. Just because you didn't hear it on espn doesn't mean its not true.

7 teams that were ranked at some time?

sh*t OSU played teams that were ranked at some time too. Let me name them, for you. Michigan, Illinois, Wisconsin, Penn State, Purdue. All those games back to back to back except throw in MSU in the mix. Of course last year we played 2 #2 teams and still got sh*t for our schedule. This year our out of conference schedule wasn't great, it was done more for making money for Ohio schools. Upcoming years we have USC and Oklahoma which will be good opponents.

At the beginning of the year I was saying LSU would be in the national championship, but they lost so now who knows. And please tell me I don't know about SEC football, I was only raised in parts of the south.
[/quote]

LSU has the toughest road by far to get to the BCS. They still have to play Arky and also in the SECCG against UGA or UT. OSU has the easiest...just beat Michigan. I hope they get their asses handed to them. I would like to see Oregon and LSU in the BCSCG. The funny thing is put OSU in the SEC and they are probably a 8-4 or 9-3 team.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Piranha_Mcfly said:


> LSU has the toughest road by far to get to the BCS. They still have to play Arky and also in the SECCG against UGA or UT. OSU has the easiest...just beat Michigan. I hope they get their asses handed to them. I would like to see Oregon and LSU in the BCSCG.


Actually Oklahoma and then Oregon has the easiest schedule. Don't forget the hard game LSU has this week against La Tech.
Even Boston College has an easy schedule left too.

I would like to see teams without losses to be in the NC. Battle of the undefeateds. I'd also like to see a playoff season. And I'd also like to see pigs fly. But for our rebuilding year we're doing a great job.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

maryland, clemson (in clemson), miami? that's an easy schedule? we had an easy schedule at the beginning of the season, after wake forest and georgia tech, we faced sh*t opponents.

oregon would steamroll LSU, hopefully it gets proven.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> maryland, clemson (in clemson), miami? that's an easy schedule? we had an easy schedule at the beginning of the season, after wake forest and georgia tech, we faced sh*t opponents.
> 
> oregon would steamroll LSU, hopefully it gets proven.


Who are "we"? I have no idea what team you are talking about.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

He's a B.C. fan.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> He's a B.C. fan.


Ohhhh...yea they were pretty much a fluke number 2 like South Florida. I picked FSU to beat them. Clemson will most likely beat them as well.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Piranha_Mcfly said:


> He's a B.C. fan.


Ohhhh...yea they were pretty much a fluke number 2 like South Florida. I picked FSU to beat them. Clemson will most likely beat them as well.
[/quote]

lmao...i agree they were overrated, but not as bad as SF...BC will win the remainder of their schedule. and im SUUUUURE you picked fsu to beat them...its easy to say that now...maybe you thought FSU would win, but i doubt you laid greenbacks on it...

michigan beats OSU, oregon v lsu BCS championship, oregon 38, lsu 24. 0wned. you act like the NCAA is a bunch of college teams, and then the SEC is like the nfl...quit eating southeast's dick...


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> He's a B.C. fan.


Ohhhh...yea they were pretty much a fluke number 2 like South Florida. I picked FSU to beat them. Clemson will most likely beat them as well.
[/quote]

lmao...i agree they were overrated, but not as bad as SF...BC will win the remainder of their schedule. and im SUUUUURE you picked fsu to beat them...its easy to say that now...maybe you thought FSU would win, but i doubt you laid greenbacks on it...

michigan beats OSU, oregon v lsu BCS championship, oregon 38, lsu 24. 0wned. you act like the NCAA is a bunch of college teams, and then the SEC is like the nfl...quit eating southeast's dick...
[/quote]

Obviously I am getting to you. At no point have a personally attacked you. BC will lose 2 more...UM and Clemson. USF would probably beat BC man. There is another team with speed that you seem to discount. Speed kills. If LSU does make it to the BCS championship you will see Dorsey and the D put on a clinic.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Piranha_Mcfly said:


> But for our rebuilding year we're doing a great job.


That's what no one gets; they just regurgitate what the press tells them. OSU was supposed to be a 8-4 or 9-3 rebuilding team this year, and they may go undefeated. Michigan has 4 peak seniors on their offense and still might lose to OSU - but we have to be the best to get the press' repsect.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Piranha_Mcfly said:


> He's a B.C. fan.


Ohhhh...yea they were pretty much a fluke number 2 like South Florida. I picked FSU to beat them. Clemson will most likely beat them as well.
[/quote]

lmao...i agree they were overrated, but not as bad as SF...BC will win the remainder of their schedule. and im SUUUUURE you picked fsu to beat them...its easy to say that now...maybe you thought FSU would win, but i doubt you laid greenbacks on it...

michigan beats OSU, oregon v lsu BCS championship, oregon 38, lsu 24. 0wned. you act like the NCAA is a bunch of college teams, and then the SEC is like the nfl...quit eating southeast's dick...
[/quote]

Obviously I am getting to you. At no point have a personally attacked you. BC will lose 2 more...UM and Clemson. USF would probably beat BC man. There is another team with speed that you seem to discount. Speed kills. If LSU does make it to the BCS championship you will see Dorsey and the D put on a clinic.
[/quote]

BC was absolutely up to the task of keeping up with FSU, ryan had a bad game...we'll have to see, but clemson isnt as good as you seem to think they are... and maryland?! are you kidding me? whatever, its useless to talk about it, lets see what happens.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

Fargo said:


> But for our rebuilding year we're doing a great job.


That's what no one gets; they just regurgitate what the press tells them. OSU was supposed to be a 8-4 or 9-3 rebuilding team this year, and they may go undefeated. Michigan has 4 peak seniors on their offense and still might lose to OSU - but we have to be the best to get the press' repsect.
[/quote]

You're not the best. Where are the 4 losses on that terrible schedule? If tOSU (doubt it) makes it to the BCSCG they will get waxed.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Piranha_Mcfly said:


> maryland, clemson (in clemson), miami? that's an easy schedule? we had an easy schedule at the beginning of the season, after wake forest and georgia tech, we faced sh*t opponents.
> 
> oregon would steamroll LSU, hopefully it gets proven.


Who are "we"? I have no idea what team you are talking about.
[/quote]

I'm not sold on Arkansas. McFadden is great don't get me wrong, but other than him who plays for them???

And the "3/4 losses" would have been for OSU for their rebuilding year... Michigan, Wisconsin, Penn State, and then the fourth would have been Purdue/Illinois.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> He's a B.C. fan.


Ohhhh...yea they were pretty much a fluke number 2 like South Florida. I picked FSU to beat them. Clemson will most likely beat them as well.
[/quote]

lmao...i agree they were overrated, but not as bad as SF...BC will win the remainder of their schedule. and im SUUUUURE you picked fsu to beat them...its easy to say that now...maybe you thought FSU would win, but i doubt you laid greenbacks on it...

michigan beats OSU, oregon v lsu BCS championship, oregon 38, lsu 24. 0wned. you act like the NCAA is a bunch of college teams, and then the SEC is like the nfl...quit eating southeast's dick...
[/quote]

Obviously I am getting to you. At no point have a personally attacked you. BC will lose 2 more...UM and Clemson. USF would probably beat BC man. There is another team with speed that you seem to discount. Speed kills. If LSU does make it to the BCS championship you will see Dorsey and the D put on a clinic.
[/quote]

BC was absolutely up to the task of keeping up with FSU, ryan had a bad game...we'll have to see, but clemson isnt as good as you seem to think they are... and maryland?! are you kidding me? whatever, its useless to talk about it, lets see what happens.

[/quote]

I agree.. BC will bounce back this week against Maryland. Ryan had two very bad games, but the weather was a huge factor in both games plus he faced possibly the 2 best defenses they will see this year. Maryland is a notch below VT and FSU's D so Ryan should find it easier especially if the weather holds up.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Piranha_Mcfly said:


> You're not the best. Where are the 4 losses on that terrible schedule? If tOSU (doubt it) makes it to the BCSCG they will get waxed.


I didn't say OSU was the best - read more carefully. I said that the press will disrespect OSU unless they beat everyone and win the BCS championship outright. Last year when they had 4 offensive starters bound for the NFL, the press couldn't suck OSU off hard enough, that is until they lost to Florida; this year with a better defense during a rebuilding year we automatically suck unless we beat everyone. As far as I'm concerned, this season is a success even if OSU loses to Michigan, since they were supposed to be much better this year, at least on paper. And who the hell is Arkansas? They lost to Wisconsin last year, one of our lowly Big 10 teams that OSU has to play. Macfadden will be an NFL all-star, but so what, so will Mendenhall from lowly Big 10 Illinois.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

8o8P said:


> You're not the best. Where are the 4 losses on that terrible schedule? If tOSU (doubt it) makes it to the BCSCG they will get waxed.


I didn't say OSU was the best - read more carefully. I said that the press will disrespect OSU unless they beat everyone and win the BCS championship outright. Last year when they had 4 offensive starters bound for the NFL, the press couldn't suck OSU off hard enough, that is until they lost to Florida; this year with a better defense during a rebuilding year we automatically suck unless we beat everyone. As far as I'm concerned, this season is a success even if OSU loses to Michigan, since they were supposed to be much better this year, at least on paper. And who the hell is Arkansas? They lost to Wisconsin last year, one of our lowly Big 10 teams that OSU has to play. Macfadden will be an NFL all-star, but so what, so will Mendenhall from lowly Big 10 Illinois.
[/quote]
OSU does not suck but they are not number 1 with that schedule. I would put tOSU around 8-10.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

Arkansas has Marcus Monk back which is why you saw Mcfadden run for over 300 + last week. Monk on the outside makes you respect the pass from Arky. They also have Felix Jones which is a badass.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

RUN D M C

But Dixon is who I want to win the heisman


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Piranha_Mcfly said:


> OSU does not suck but they are not number 1 with that schedule. I would put tOSU around 8-10.


We'll never know without a playoff system.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

coutl said:


> OSU does not suck but they are not number 1 with that schedule. I would put tOSU around 8-10.


We'll never know without a playoff system.
[/quote]

I know. I know that the SEC is the strongest conference.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

_I think BC will beat Maryland. They are a better team. I think they will lose to Clemson and probably Miami. I am calling the upset Illinois over tOSU. The Zooker will take it to the sweater vest._

Your off your rocker if you think that Illinois will beat tOSU. Illinois lives off of running the ball and playing the spread run with Juice. Unfortunately, a good counter is having a solid linebacker core which tOSU has. Sideline to sideline speed neutralizes a spread run attack as a spread run matches up QB/RB to a LB and usually you have mismatches or missed assignments. tOSU is too disciplined and too fast for the QB/RB to get the corner.

Also, Ill take Tressel over Zook anyday of the week. Zook makes absolutely horrible calls, I remember a game earlier this year where in one game he accepted 2 penalties for 3rd and long, instead of declining which wouldve been 4th down and a punt. Both times they got burned. One for a FD and the other for a TD, I think it was against Iowa.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

8o8P said:


> _I think BC will beat Maryland. They are a better team. I think they will lose to Clemson and probably Miami. I am calling the upset Illinois over tOSU. The Zooker will take it to the sweater vest._
> 
> Your off your rocker if you think that Illinois will beat tOSU. Illinois lives off of running the ball and playing the spread run with Juice. Unfortunately, a good counter is having a solid linebacker core which tOSU has. Sideline to sideline speed neutralizes a spread run attack as a spread run matches up QB/RB to a LB and usually you have mismatches or missed assignments. tOSU is too disciplined and too fast for the QB/RB to get the corner.
> 
> Also, Ill take Tressel over Zook anyday of the week. Zook makes absolutely horrible calls, I remember a game earlier this year where in one game he accepted 2 penalties for 3rd and long, instead of declining which wouldve been 4th down and a punt. Both times they got burned. One for a FD and the other for a TD, I think it was against Iowa.


We will see my friend.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Michigan sucked ass today

If i could speak to Carr right now I would have alot of words for him....

O well hopefully this week will be about Ohio State and not fire Carr

It still doesnt matter tho.. just another loss.. nothing hurt becuase whoever wins the Michigan v OSU game will win the BIG 10


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Well, the Buckeyes just choked...talk about no adjustments at halftime for the defense. Three interceptions don't help either.

I'm still wondering WTF was up with Illinois getting away with a fumble out of the endzone (call a freaking timeout!!!), but I guess it wouldn't have mattered anyway because they exploited our D just like they did last year.

Next week the Wolverines who tanked today too...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

u know what ? this is awsome

Ohio State goes down









And Michigan losing doesnt matter at all what to we got to lose?/ they rested hart and henne

All the critics are right Ohio State definately wasnt the best team in the nation

Mark May said on Gameday that Illini would be Ohio State .. they all gave him crap... pay raise????


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

8o8P said:


> *Your off your rocker if you think that Illinois will beat tOSU. *











Oregon....moving on up!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

coutl said:


> And Michigan losing doesnt matter at all what to we got to lose?/ they rested hart and henne


Well, using that logic, OSU basically rested Beanie too since they barely used him...Henne didn't get rested, he got hurt again, so I wouldn't get too excited.



> All the critics are right Ohio State definately wasnt the best team in the nation


They definitely weren't today. Illinois did the same thing to our D last year and that is when I knew our Defense wasn't going to win the NC for us...same thing this year. Even if the Buckeyes would have pulled it out and faced OregonSU, it was going to be another Florida again.

Give Illinois credit, they played a near perfect game.

Aren't these the same critics that put Michigan at #5 pre-season? Interesting how people agree with the critics when it suits them. Last I checked the critics have been as consistant as the top ranked teams have been thus far.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

coutl said:


> u know what ? this is awsome
> 
> Ohio State goes down
> 
> ...


Last time I checked, you guys have 3 losses and OSU has 1, and if you don't think your loss today doesn't deflate Michigan's bowl position, think again. Having said that, I didn't see the OSU game, had to work, but it sounds like Boekman totally sucked and the defense was exposed, like I feared, against a quicker impact team. Illinois exposed today why OSU must recruit more for quickness in the coming years. Coutl you were right that Boeckman kind of sucks, and the defense never showed up. Next week's game is everything for OSU that they at least get a decent bowl bid. If they beat Michigan, they'll play either BC, Oklahoma, Kansas, or Florida.

Now we can at least admit that the 2 best teams will play each other, LSU and Oregon. Congrads to Illinois, they're program is vastly improved. And I hpe that Kansas wins the Big 12, it would be nice that one team stays undefeated.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Fargo said:


> u know what ? this is awsome
> 
> Ohio State goes down
> 
> ...


Last time I checked, you guys have 3 losses and OSU has 1, and if you don't think your loss today doesn't deflate Michigan's bowl position, think again. Having said that, I didn't see the OSU game, had to work, but it sounds like Boekman totally sucked and the defense was exposed, like I feared, against a quicker impact team. Illinois exposed today why OSU must recruit more for quickness in the coming years. Coutl you were right that Boeckman kind of sucks, and the defense never showed up. Next week's game is everything for OSU that they at least get a decent bowl bid. If they beat Michigan, they'll play either BC, Oklahoma, Kansas, or Florida.

Now we can at least admit that the 2 best teams will play each other, LSU and Oregon. Congrads to Illinois, they're program is vastly improved. And I hpe that Kansas wins the Big 12, it would be nice that one team stays undefeated.
[/quote]

It doesnt hurt us at all... not one bit... this would be nuts ... div 1aa team loss.. oregon spanking.. wisconsin spanking.. and still get a BCS bowl if we beat OHio State.. wow thats crazy..


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Who's to say you'll get a quality bowl game if you beat OSU, given the high quality teams left.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

They get the Rose Bowl at that point, don't they?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Fargo said:


> Who's to say you'll get a quality bowl game if you beat OSU, given the high quality teams left.


R u stupid???????

Big 10 winner gets automatic BCS bid.. which would be the Rose bowl


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

coutl said:


> Who's to say you'll get a quality bowl game if you beat OSU, given the high quality teams left.


R u stupid???????

Big 10 winner gets automatic BCS bid.. which would be the Rose bowl
[/quote]

Quit the attitude, punk; but you are right. The system is so screwed up that a team like Michigan with 3 losses gets the Rose Bowl if they win next week. Better teams once again may get edged out.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah but they DO win their division if they beat OSU...

f*cking ryan, how awful has he looked the past two weeks, and hell, even in VT he looked bad until the 2 minute warning...christ.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> yeah but they DO win their division if they beat OSU...


Better teams: Florida, Oregon, Cal, USC, Oregon, LSU, Appalachian State, Oklahoma, Georgia, Kansas, and perhaps Missouri and Arizona State. The entire system is bankrupt.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Even a playoff would put Michigan in if they won the game next week as conference champs from the Big Six would most certainly make the playoff.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Fargo said:


> yeah but they DO win their division if they beat OSU...


Better teams: Florida, Oregon, Cal, USC, Oregon, LSU, Appalachian State, Oklahoma, Georgia, Kansas, and perhaps Missouri and Arizona State. The entire system is bankrupt.
[/quote]

Im seriouslyy starting to think you are on drugs...

agreed if u win ur conference then its not screwd up...

or u just dont know sh*t about college football


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

fargo, oregon and app state are the only two teams to beat michigan...lets leave lsu, and all the rest off the list, because frankly, with all the upsets this year, it wouldnt be surprising to see one of those teams lose to a "lesser" team.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

kansas is a contender for sure


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

coutl said:


> fargo, oregon and app state are the only two teams to beat michigan...lets leave lsu, and all the rest off the list, because frankly, with all the upsets this year, it wouldnt be surprising to see one of those teams lose to a "lesser" team.


Michigan lost today to Wisconsin.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

They give the Big Ten team that wins the conference a bowl bid. That could be Michigan if they win next week.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Fargo said:


> fargo, oregon and app state are the only two teams to beat michigan...lets leave lsu, and all the rest off the list, because frankly, with all the upsets this year, it wouldnt be surprising to see one of those teams lose to a "lesser" team.


Michigan lost today to Wisconsin.
[/quote]

yeah...i worked, so it hasnt sunk in yet...i gotta get current...

BC lost, what sucks is if we'd played the last 3 games like we played the first, we'd be sitting pretty at #1 right now, but instead we lose to FSU and maryland...jesus, clemson's gonna be tough, and hell even miami might give us a run. virginia might be your ACC champ.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

big 10 = most overrated division


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

anyone see LSU spank LA tech...boy, what a toughie for the bayou boys.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

BioTeAcH said:


> u know what ? this is awsome
> 
> Ohio State goes down
> 
> ...


Marky May also said something that Notre Dame would have around 5-6 wins this year too and that USC was the best team in teh nation. Also said Michigan & Wisconsin would be higher than OSU in the big ten. I can spurt out 100 different predictions and at least one will be right.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Piranha_Mcfly said:


> _I think BC will beat Maryland. They are a better team. I think they will lose to Clemson and probably Miami. I am calling the upset Illinois over tOSU. The Zooker will take it to the sweater vest._
> 
> Your off your rocker if you think that Illinois will beat tOSU. Illinois lives off of running the ball and playing the spread run with Juice. Unfortunately, a good counter is having a solid linebacker core which tOSU has. Sideline to sideline speed neutralizes a spread run attack as a spread run matches up QB/RB to a LB and usually you have mismatches or missed assignments. tOSU is too disciplined and too fast for the QB/RB to get the corner.
> 
> Also, Ill take Tressel over Zook anyday of the week. Zook makes absolutely horrible calls, I remember a game earlier this year where in one game he accepted 2 penalties for 3rd and long, instead of declining which wouldve been 4th down and a punt. Both times they got burned. One for a FD and the other for a TD, I think it was against Iowa.


We will see my friend.
[/quote]

GREAT FUCKIN CALL MAN. Juice went off tonight and you were clearly right about Zook outcoaching Tressel. Tressel left the center of the field wide open all game long and Juice ate them up. Im glad tOSU lost let the BCS try and figure this one out now.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

To show how bankrupt the system is, Michigan sat two of its' top starters today because they knew their Rose Bowl bid rested entirely on how they play Ohio State. While other teams like USC had to go into a hostile environment to keep their BCS bid alive, this joke of a coach Carr gets to rest his star running back and QB for his home game finale. With such a short season and no playoff, how can a team be allowed to throw a game and still get a Rose Bowl bid?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

coutl said:


> im feeling some upsets this week
> 
> #18 Auburn at #10 Georgia
> 
> ...


Cinci spanked Connecticut and BC lost i was 2/5










And yes Michigan just threw the game away


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

Piranha_Mcfly said:


> anyone see LSU spank LA tech...boy, what a toughie for the bayou boys.


Dude they just played a good UA team and a brutal schedule. They were destined for a letdown.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Piranha_Mcfly said:


> anyone see LSU spank LA tech...boy, what a toughie for the bayou boys.


Dude they just played a good UA team and a brutal schedule. They were destined for a letdown.
[/quote]

Why is it when a Big 10 team loses in conference, it can't be the quality of the opponent - Illinois very much the style of an SEC teram - but when SEC teams lose it's strength of schedule?

OSU is probably in the category of the elite teams in the Big 12, while LSU and Oregon seem right now the best. But we can speculate all we want, without playoffs, nothing is ever settled.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

playoff?

the championship game last year proved why theirs no playoff

big10 teams cant keep up with sec speed... plain and simple


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

BCS Standings 
1. LSU 9-1 
2. Oregon 8-1 
3. Kansas 10-0 
4. Oklahoma 9-1 
5. Missouri 9-1 
6. West Virginia 8-1 
7. Ohio State 10-1 
8. Arizona State 9-1 
9. Georgia 8-2 
10. Virginia Tech 8-2 
11. USC 8-2 
12. Florida 7-3 
13. Texas 9-2 
14. Virginia 9-2 
15. Clemson 8-2 
16. Hawaii 9-0 
17. Boston College 8-2 
18. Boise State 9-1 
19. Illinois 8-3 
20. Tennessee 7-3 
21. Michigan 8-3 
22. Cincinnati 8-2 
23. Kentucky 7-3 
24. Connecticut 8-2 
25. Wisconsin 8-3

buckeyes drop to 7 woo im shocked i thought they would be 4or5..


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

coutl said:


> playoff?
> 
> the championship game last year proved why theirs no playoff
> 
> big10 teams cant keep up with sec speed... plain and simple


How much weed do you smoke a day? What about USC last year, or Boise State. They were fast; why shouldn't they get a shot? And this year there are 3 quality Big 12 teams and I can't even go down the entire list of SEC teams, and USC and Michigan had injury problems, and Georgia's no slouch. Come on give it up, no wonder the bowl games prevail with comments like yours.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

coutl said:


> playoff?
> 
> the championship game last year proved why theirs no playoff
> 
> big10 teams cant keep up with sec speed... plain and simple


Amazing, one big ten loss to an sec team and the entire big ten can't keep up. I guess you forgot the wisconsin and penn state games.

Penn State 20, Tennessee 10
Wisconsin 17, Arkansas 14


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

Fargo said:


> playoff?
> 
> the championship game last year proved why theirs no playoff
> 
> big10 teams cant keep up with sec speed... plain and simple


Amazing, one big ten loss to an sec team and the entire big ten can't keep up. I guess you forgot the wisconsin and penn state games.

Penn State 20, Tennessee 10
Wisconsin 17, Arkansas 14
[/quote]

Do not forget it was the best team in the Big Ten and they got completely dismantled.

UF 41 OSU 14...brutal


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Piranha_Mcfly said:


> playoff?
> 
> the championship game last year proved why theirs no playoff
> 
> big10 teams cant keep up with sec speed... plain and simple


Amazing, one big ten loss to an sec team and the entire big ten can't keep up. I guess you forgot the wisconsin and penn state games.

Penn State 20, Tennessee 10
Wisconsin 17, Arkansas 14
[/quote]

Do not forget it was the best team in the Big Ten and they got completely dismantled.

UF 41 OSU 14...brutal
[/quote]

So what that USC had 2 losses; they killed Michigan - awesome - who only had one loss. And Boise State beat Oklahoma, who was a legitimate BCS team. And, in case you haven't noticed, 7 players from last year's Boise State team are now playing the NFL. THe Bowl system is a joke, and everyone knows it.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Fargo said:


> playoff?
> 
> the championship game last year proved why theirs no playoff
> 
> big10 teams cant keep up with sec speed... plain and simple


Amazing, one big ten loss to an sec team and the entire big ten can't keep up. I guess you forgot the wisconsin and penn state games.

Penn State 20, Tennessee 10
Wisconsin 17, Arkansas 14
[/quote]

Do not forget it was the best team in the Big Ten and they got completely dismantled.

UF 41 OSU 14...brutal
[/quote]

So what that USC had 2 losses; they killed Michigan - awesome - who only had one loss. And Boise State beat Oklahoma, who was a legitimate BCS team. And, in case you haven't noticed, 7 players from last year's Boise State team are now playing the NFL. THe Bowl system is a joke, and everyone knows it.
[/quote]

I stand corrected. 7 Boise rookie players on NFL rosters, not all rookies get to play. But Mannee is playing for the Chargers, and that saftey is playing for the Lions who got drafted in 2nd round. And like 90% of Boise State players in NFL have been drafted in the last 3 years, so they must be doing something right. And anyone knows you also judge a conference by its' mediocre teams, not just its' best, and if Penn State and Wisconsin beat SEC teams last year, well, that says something.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Piranha_Mcfly said:


> playoff?
> 
> the championship game last year proved why theirs no playoff
> 
> big10 teams cant keep up with sec speed... plain and simple


Amazing, one big ten loss to an sec team and the entire big ten can't keep up. I guess you forgot the wisconsin and penn state games.

Penn State 20, Tennessee 10
Wisconsin 17, Arkansas 14
[/quote]

Do not forget it was the best team in the Big Ten and they got completely dismantled.

UF 41 OSU 14...brutal
[/quote]

Two to one. I win.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Fargo said:


> playoff?
> 
> the championship game last year proved why theirs no playoff
> 
> big10 teams cant keep up with sec speed... plain and simple


How much weed do you smoke a day? What about USC last year, or Boise State. They were fast; why shouldn't they get a shot? And this year there are 3 quality Big 12 teams and I can't even go down the entire list of SEC teams, and USC and Michigan had injury problems, and Georgia's no slouch. Come on give it up, no wonder the bowl games prevail with comments like yours.
[/quote]










BTW ill put it this way big 10 teams cant handle speed no matter what conference


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

coutl said:


> playoff?
> 
> the championship game last year proved why theirs no playoff
> 
> big10 teams cant keep up with sec speed... plain and simple


How much weed do you smoke a day? What about USC last year, or Boise State. They were fast; why shouldn't they get a shot? And this year there are 3 quality Big 12 teams and I can't even go down the entire list of SEC teams, and USC and Michigan had injury problems, and Georgia's no slouch. Come on give it up, no wonder the bowl games prevail with comments like yours.
[/quote]










BTW ill put it this way big 10 teams cant handle speed no matter what conference
[/quote]

Illinois is a speed team, so not all Big 10 teams are the same. I'm actually gland Illinois is the way they are; maybe it will force the sleeping giants to balance their rosters.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Interesting article.

http://sports.yahoo.com/ncaaf/news?slug=bi...n&type=lgns

Did the Big Ten make a $4.5 million mistake by allowing an officiating crew that was facing a suspension this weekend to work last Saturday's Illinois-Ohio State game?

As I reported last week, a source told me the conference plans to suspend the crew that officiated the Nov. 3 Purdue-Penn State game based on a review of its work in that game. That same crew worked one of the biggest Big Ten games of the year last weekend in Columbus.

Incredible.

Why would the Big Ten assign the crew -- a few of whom could be fired for their work in the Purdue-Penn State game -- to a game of this importance?

The Big Ten does not comment on specific officiating issues.

The crew includes referee Stephen Pamon, umpire Pat Bayers, linesman Jack Teitz, line judge Robert Davis, back judge Dennis Morris, field judge Bobby Sagers and side judge Joe Duncan.

That group called just three penalties, one on Illinois and two on Ohio State. And a few perceived non-calls have Buckeye Nation angry. Many more fans are upset knowing this crew was running the game.

Were there blown calls? That's debatable. But perception matters more than reality. And the reality is this crew shouldn't have been trusted with such a game.

And how's this for another megadose of reality? The loss cost No. 1 Ohio State a shot at playing for the BCS title. What's more, that loss hurt the Big Ten's chances of sending a second school to a BCS bowl, which would net the conference an additional $4.5 million.

Now, the Big Ten will have to be satisfied with getting just one BCS team. The winner of this weekend's Ohio State at Michigan game will go to the Rose Bowl.

Tom Dienhart is a staff writer for Sporting News. E-mail him at [email protected]

Editor's note: This story has been updated from the original version, which said the conference would net $17 million if Ohio State played in the BCS title game. The Big Ten receives $17 million whether the conference champ plays in the Rose Bowl or the BCS title game.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Incompetent crews are hired all the time. But OSU still hasn't solved the spread high-octane offense. They have to recruit for speed, unless they haven't learned anything from last year.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes they blew that HUGE call with the TB fumble. That illegal pick was also not called, but that is a iffy call that some crews wont call. But that fumble was huge, especially since tOSU recovered and wouldve taken a lot of emotion out of Illini. Plus add in the fact that the refs had MORE than enough time to review and didnt.

With that said, Im not complaining about the results, but those refs really needs to get fired. They were already suspended, so they should get fired. I love football and these refs are putting the integrity of the game on the line.

But the bottom line is that tOSU got outplayed and outcoached. Tressel was interviewed pregame and said that he plans to stop the run first and let Juice beat them.... Well, he did, to a tune of 4 TD's. Tressel didnt learn squat from playing Florida. Like Florida he tried to blitz and pressure Leak and left the center of the field open ALL DAY. He blitzed with his safety and left the post open which Illini had two scores from.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I totally agree, but the Big 10 should still receive some sort of repercussions for hiring a suspended crew in a very big game. Talk about incompetent. And I don't know what the hell is up with OSU's coaching staff. Do they even care about the balance between size and speed or not? And Tressel was outcoached for sure. People have no idea how much coaching figures into a game - so I hope Carr is at his normal self on Saturday.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Oh my, Oregon is about to lose to lowly Arizona; That damn Ohio State though, How dare they lose a game to Illinois with an unhealthy Wells at Running Back and a crew of suspended officials.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Fargo said:


> Oh my, Oregon is about to lose to lowly Arizona; That damn Ohio State though, How dare they lose a game to Illinois with an unhealthy Wells at Running Back and a crew of suspended officials.


But but but Oregon lost their QB and Ohio State had all their players 100% healthy and had good refs.

Back to chaos, can't wait to see how the big 12 pans out.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

WHAT WHAT?

WAH WAH?

REFS CANT HELP YOU MICHIGAN!

CRY ABOUT IT HART. CRY HENNE. CRY JAKE LONG.

Enjoy the 0-4.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> OSU has the easiest...just beat Michigan. I hope they get their asses handed to them.


So much hate for OSU. Now I can hear for the next 6 weeks how they don't deserve to go to the Rose Bowl.

well, one bad game this year in a rebuilding season, and and I hear that last week that a suspended officiating crew worked the OSU/Illinois game and wouldn't reverse an obvious illinois fumble that became a TD. The challenge was futal because there was a malfunction in the replay system. Unbelievable.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vmvbgkQASk...feature=related

Illinois probably still would have won, but you have to admit this swung the momentum. What a terrible, absolutely incompitent call - how on earth were these bums aloud to officiate a game.

7 point blown call and no challenge allowed.

And here's a great quote off Youtube.:



> What is the number #1 reason you know you are one of the best teams in the nation? Everyone hates you. Just like everyone hates duke and nc. in basketball.
> 1 big ten loss in 2 years and our 5th bcs game in 6 years. No one comes close. Only 2 seniors and one of the best recruiting classes.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

LEs mIles baby

CArr will announce on monday his leave

without carr who knows what will happen but i know it will be much improved


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Why do you think that Les Miles would leave LSU for Michigan? I know it's the hot rumor, but why is this actually in his best interest?

Also, why will it be "much improved" after the turnover in personnel this offseason?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

becuase hopefully the new coach will know how to recruit speed and not big 260 lb linebackers

also not be traditional offense mix it up a bit

les miles has a lot of ties from michigan... he will leave lsu


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

coutl said:


> LEs mIles baby
> 
> CArr will announce on monday his leave
> 
> without carr who knows what will happen but i know it will be much improved


I agree. I don't know what happened as of late, but Carr just can't do it any more, and the recruiting needs to balance out with more speed - so does OSU's. Illinois will be ranked at the top of Big 10 to start next season. BTW, West Virginia looks quite good - they're mean as f*ck knockin guys down everywhere.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

woohooo C-L-E-M-S-O-N T-I-G-E-RRRR-S FIGHT TIGERS! FIGHT TIGERS! FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!!!!

you're reading the post of one seriously hung over mo fo right now. One whole year of sh*t talking to gamecock fans. I love local rivalries, both our teams are sucking ass but it still feels sooo good.

by the way can we pin this i'm tired of looking for it- hell it's longer than the Hockey thread...

and the nba thread


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

did anyone else notice that UCLA has a slim chance of making the rose bowl? HAHAHA


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Did anyone else notice that the invincible LSU lost? Oh my, what a great system the BCS is. Either WVA vs Missouri or WVA vs Ohio State. That must settle everything.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Fargo said:


> Did anyone else notice that the invincible LSU lost? Oh my, what a great system the BCS is. Either WVA vs Missouri or WVA vs Ohio State. That must settle everything.


What a crazy weekend indeed in football.

Nothing this year has been settled or will be settled. LSU has been unstoppable except for 2 games which they lost.







Oregon held to 0 points. Back up QB or not, that's just pathetic for such a great offense. I will say it should help Dixon's heisman candidancy. Hawaii still undefeated, maybe they can jump the 10 or so teams in front of them and make it to the NC game.

But I definately see West Virginia in the game, who else is still up in the air.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

why oh why could kentucky not pull one over Tennessee..

I think Georgia could beat LSU, but I don't think TN could.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

coutl said:


> becuase hopefully the new coach will know how to recruit speed and not big 260 lb linebackers
> 
> also not be traditional offense mix it up a bit
> 
> les miles has a lot of ties from michigan... he will leave lsu


Actually, he's now going to announce that he's going to stay at LSU...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

anyone watching the BC VT game? gotta love those bullshit calls baby...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Nope, I'm watching Army-Navy. Congrats to the Middies for their sixth straight win...go Navy!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Looks like Ohio State is going to get another crack at a BCS championship...the question is who they will be playing?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I can think of about eight teams who could get in. I'd imagine it's Oklahoma if they win, but Georgia and Kansas and LSU and Virginia Tech would all be in the running.

If Mizzou loses, it would be the 4th time in two months that the #1 lost and, with WVU's loss, there have been seven #2s who have lost in two months.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Geez. Now it's looking like it's certain that there have been two straight weeks in which the #1 team (in both cases, a Big 12 team) and #2 team have been knocked off. Anyone else jonesing for a playoff at this point?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

ESPN's experts predict it will be tOSU vs LSU in the championship game.

Any idea who plays in the Rose Bowl in place of tOSU?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I hope that it's Kansas-Oklahoma in the Fiesta Bowl, which might leave Hawaii in the Rose for USC...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

That is, of course, if they come back from down 28-7 to Washington in the second quarter...is it possible that we could end the year with no teams with 0 or 1 loss?

Well, now the Warriors are within 14...


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

a day like today just makes it even more clear that the BCS system does not work..


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

I hope that we see LSU vs OU in the NC game. That would be a f*cking great game IMO. The SEC and the Big12 were the dominant conferences throughout the year and this would make a great game. I really hope that tOSU doesnt make it.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd guess tOSU is probably in since they're the best one-loss team and were #3 last week.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

virginia tech should be in the NC game...WTF, they're the only top 10 team with 6 wins against winning teams, everyone else (even LSU) only has 5, georgia...etc...VT barely lost to BC, of course they lost to LSU bigtime, but that could've been a fluke...their schedule was tough as f*ck.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

8o8P said:


> virginia tech should be in the NC game...WTF, they're the only top 10 team with 6 wins against winning teams, everyone else (even LSU) only has 5, georgia...etc...VT barely lost to BC, of course they lost to LSU bigtime, but that could've been a fluke...their schedule was tough as f*ck.


I could see VT in the NC game but knowing how much money the SEC has, they'll find a way to shove LSU in the game vs OSU.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

imo it should be osu and VT, no questions asked. honestly, even as a BC fan, it's too bad they lost to us in kind of a fluke ending, because then it'd be no contest. kansas could also make it though, 1 loss to a #4 team...you never know...big 12 is kind of ghey though.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

BioTeAcH said:


> virginia tech should be in the NC game...WTF, they're the only top 10 team with 6 wins against winning teams, everyone else (even LSU) only has 5, georgia...etc...VT barely lost to BC, of course they lost to LSU bigtime, but that could've been a fluke...their schedule was tough as f*ck.


You can't put VT over LSU when LSU ran roughshod over them, and the SEC schecule is tougher than ACC. a 500 team in the SEC is still a tough game. And by the way, what happened to Michigan who was supposed to beat tOSU? Thread was awfully silent after that game.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Damn I forgot all about that VT LSU game at the beginning of teh year. But it was an early loss though which everyone knows is better than a late loss.

Well f*ck it,we'll find out later whose in the game.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

toughness of a 3-3 team doesnt matter much, or else the top 10 would be all SEC and pac-10 seconds. so that argument is kind of flawed. what DOES matter though is that VT has more quality wins than anyone, and i think the computers will favor them. VT's only two losses were to the #1 and #2 teams, LSU's were not. VT won 6 games against winning teams, LSU won 5. VT won their championship game decisively against the #11 ranked team in the country. VT should go.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

But if one of those losses came to LSU, then that argument is flawed, because the decisive nature of the victory shows that LSU was clearly better.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> virginia tech should be in the NC game...WTF, they're the only top 10 team with 6 wins against winning teams, everyone else (even LSU) only has 5, georgia...etc...VT barely lost to BC, of course they lost to LSU bigtime, but that could've been a fluke...their schedule was tough as f*ck.


I could see VT in the NC game but knowing how much money the SEC has, they'll find a way to shove LSU in the game vs OSU.
[/quote]

Hey ass, read my post again. I didnt say they would be in the NC game, I said thats the game I want to see.

Why should tOSU get into the game? They just lost two weeks ago to a unranked team. Not to mention they havent played in two weeks yet manages to move up in the polls and into the NC.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

But that unranked team is now in the top 15...


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

This is the year that should prove why we need a +1 system or playoff system.

You cant go by win/loss record. UH is undefeated

1 loss teams tOSU/Kansas both have an argument especially Kansas which actually looks better as their one loss was to the #4 team in the nation at that time.

Based on the two lose teams, VT have an argument but the LSU romp at the beginning looks bad. Although you never know, couldve been a fluke like... The first BC game. They wouldve been locked in had they not meltdown in 3 minutes.

LSU has a good point about not losing in regulation. Nobody has beaten them in 60 min and both times they loss was in 3OT

OU just beat the #1 team and convincingly. Although their two losses look very bad.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

GO UCLA GO!!!! wait What???????


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Sex Bomb said:


> But that unranked team is now in the top 15...


True, but that tOSU win is the defining win of their season and what placed them in the polls. They were not ranked prior to that game and the only big win prior was to PSU.

Bo Pelini as Huskers HC.. Hell yeah, a move that shouldve been made LONG ago when he was the interim after Solich. Rejuvenate the Black Shirt Defense.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Actually, the Wisconsin win was probably even bigger than the PSU win at the time as it took out an undefeated team. They never should have left the rankings as a two-loss team because their two losses were close to Mizzou and a game against Michigan which was close much of the way. (BTW, with the arguments made about losses, a close loss to a Mizzou team is a pretty good indicator of where the Illini should have been ranked--higher.)


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

8o8P said:


> Why should tOSU get into the game? They just lost two weeks ago to a unranked team. Not to mention they havent played in two weeks yet manages to move up in the polls and into the NC.


Actually, that loss would have been about 4 weeks ago.

I love the argument that they haven't played in 2-weeks so why should they move up...sure seemed to work the other way when other teams hadn't played a game yet and tOSU had already started or when other teams were sitting idle during their bye week while tOSU was playing (no bye week for the Buckeyes). No one complained about the idle teams moving up or holding their places in the rankings then.

Bitch and moan all you want, tOSU didn't "back" into the title game...they just finished early and got to watch, kind of like the first guys back to the clubhouse in a golf tournament. They took care of business against Michigan to end their season and every other game except Illinois. Had WV and Mizzou taken care of business, then no one would be complaining about tOSU playing in the Rose Bowl. If you want to complain about anything, complain about the BCS formulas for putting them there and the Big Ten (and other conferences) for not having a Championship game, although as with many years, the Michigan/OSU game was for the championship.

A playoff system would be ideal...get rid of some of the nonconference games and the championship could be decided before X-mas. The problem is *money*...the bowl system is going to be around until someone comes up with a way to make the playoffs (and fewer cupcake NC games) more profitable.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

With all the arguments going for tOSU, I can say the same about Kansas and Kansas is not even being mentioned right now. Kansas is a one loss team and they lost to a #4 ranked team which eventually became #1. The only difference is Kansas lost their last game of the year while tOSU lost their second to the last and still had a game left.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

8o8P said:


> With all the arguments going for tOSU, I can say the same about Kansas and Kansas is not even being mentioned right now. Kansas is a one loss team and they lost to a #4 ranked team which eventually became #1. The only difference is Kansas lost their last game of the year while tOSU lost their second to the last and still had a game left.


No the difference was Kansas did not win their conference, just like Georgia. Your argument = teh suck. Not to mention their schedule was 109 out of 119 teams. They played either 1 or 2 ranked teams the entire season.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

_Illinois was ranked during the season before the OSU game. Just coming into the OSU game they were unranked._

Yes, I shouldve said they were unranked going into that game.

_No the difference was Kansas did not win their conference, just like Georgia. Your argument = teh suck. Not to mention their schedule was 109 out of 119 teams. They played either 1 or 2 ranked teams the entire season._

Yes Kansas didnt win their conference. Its unfortunate that their lone loss was the last game of their year. While tOSU could lose a game and still play for a championship; which is chicken sh*t especially since that win against #23 Michigan is enough to boost them into a NC game. Kansas only played two rank teams #23 KSU and *#4* Mizz. tOSU only played 3 rank teams *#23 *Purdue/Michigan and *#24* Penn St.

Im not comparing the two teams, all Im saying is the argument tOSU backers are making can be applied to Kansas with the exception of a conference title. But does a conference title matter? Couple of years ago KSU upset OU in the big12 championship and OU still went to the NC game.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

sorry, double post


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

big ten doesnt have a conference championship game... therefore arguments for OSU and not kansas are teh sux.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

whoooooooooooooooooooooo

wisconsin tenn in the outback bowl.

wisconsin is a 3 point underdog but i will guess that UW will win by 10.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

8o8P said:


> big ten doesnt have a conference championship game... therefore arguments for OSU and not kansas are teh sux.


Yes it does, its the OSU vs Michigan game every year.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

lol...akron kent state youngstown state washington. SWEET JOB scheduling your non conference ohio state. Big 10 = SUCK this year. Ohio State was just a decent team and thats all that was needed to get through their Fluffy schedule. Its going to be tough to be an ohio state fan and watch your team get embarrassed two years in a row.

BTW, b_ack you got all your numbers wrong. Illinois has lost 3 games, wisconsin was ranked 23, and florida has also lost 3 games.

Second game of the year next year, Ohio state travels to Southern Cal to get their asses whopped by a REAL football team. I CANT WAIT for that


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Lowporkwa said:


> lol...akron kent state youngstown state washington. SWEET JOB scheduling your non conference ohio state. Big 10 = SUCK this year. Ohio State was just a decent team and thats all that was needed to get through their Fluffy schedule. Its going to be tough to be an ohio state fan and watch your team get embarrassed two years in a row.
> 
> BTW, b_ack you got all your numbers wrong. Illinois has lost 3 games, wisconsin was ranked 23, and florida has also lost 3 games.
> 
> Second game of the year next year, Ohio state travels to Southern Cal to get their asses whopped by a REAL football team. I CANT WAIT for that


Remember though Wisconsin was ranked above Michigan at the beginning of the year. I was saying throughout the season their ranking was higher. Yes they were overrated, I knew that from the first game were their D couldn't hold teams out of the endzone, just like Louisville.

Yes the out of conference schedule was easy this year but last two years we had Texas out of conference and we know Texas is always a good team. There are 100 other teams that had easy out of conference schedules and I don't see you bitching about them. What about Florida's out of conference schedule last year to a SHITTY AA team? Oh thats right, lets just forget about that. Next year we will have USC and that game will probably do a good job of showing who will be the NC game that year, just like both fo the texas vs osu games did.

Where did I saw Illinois didn't have three losses? I said Ohio State's only loss came from Illinois. I'm guessing you read that part wrong.

Yeah it must really suck only having a few seniors and losing an entire offense and still going to the NC game. This will be what, the 3rd NC game in 5 or 6 years? God its terrible. Maybe we won't win, maybe we will, we'll find out on Jan 7th. I never said OSU was the best team in the land, I just said the other teams should stop losing. It must suck also to be in a BCS game like 4 out of the last 5 years too. (Its either 5 or 6 years not sure exactly, too lazy to go online and search for it). It must also suck to have one of the best big ten records with the current coach too. Must also suck being what 5-1 against michigan too? It must also suck to only have 7 national titles. Jeez what is OSU's program thinking?!?!?!?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

big 10 cant have a conference championship game anyways, they dont have enough teams according to NCAA rules.

also, this has been debated for years but the reason the B10 OOC schedule is against MAC/WAC/1-aa schools is because SEC schools wont travel north.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

ok scheduling texas was...gasp...last year, like you said. Ohio State has played NOBODY. And you bring up Florida playing a 1-AA team last year, um what do you think YOUNGSTOWN STATE is? Anyways, you are just an ohio state homer like everyone else that lives in this damn state. Its so annoying constantly listening to people rave and rave about ohio state who have NO connection to the damn school. If you didnt have any family that go there or you didnt go there or have ANY connection to the damn school you are just a frontrunner anyway.

Cant wait to see them get embarrased again


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Lowporkwa said:


> ok scheduling texas was...gasp...last year, like you said. Ohio State has played NOBODY. And you bring up Florida playing a 1-AA team last year, um what do you think YOUNGSTOWN STATE is? Anyways, you are just an ohio state homer like everyone else that lives in this damn state. Its so annoying constantly listening to people rave and rave about ohio state who have NO connection to the damn school. If you didnt have any family that go there or you didnt go there or have ANY connection to the damn school you are just a frontrunner anyway.
> 
> Cant wait to see them get embarrased again


Bitter much?









I'll add some ranting to go with the raving!

So living in the state and supporting the home team is a bad thing...if they didn't root for the Buckeyes, then I guess they'd have to find another team, but wouldn't that make them a frontrunner then???

To think I wasted all those years growing up in a family that watched the Buckeyes even though none of them attended there. How foolish of me and them! I'll go tell my grandparents that they wasted their life rooting for a team because they didn't go to college there. I'll also tell all the other people from back home and across the state who's parents and grandparents donate to the university that they are just being frontrunners because they never went there and neither did any of their family. Oh wait...it's because of people like them that I was able to go to tOSU and get 2 degrees without becoming an indentured servant.

If you have a problem with people rooting for the team in the state they live, then leave...good luck finding a state that isn't that way in one sport or another. It's not OSU's fault that they have the best alumni organization in the world and that is where the support comes from (more people have connections than you think). If you attended OSU, then you should know that. Yes there are frontrunners out there, but you have them for any team and they are the minority.

I bleed scarlet and gray and will still watch them if they get embarrassed again or win another national championship. I can handle people hating on the Buckeyes...dissing an entire fan base for supporting their team because of a few fairweather fans and your delusions of who can or cannot be a fan is ridiculous.

Go Bucks!


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Lowporkwa said:


> ok scheduling texas was...gasp...last year, like you said. Ohio State has played NOBODY. And you bring up Florida playing a 1-AA team last year, um what do you think YOUNGSTOWN STATE is? Anyways, you are just an ohio state homer like everyone else that lives in this damn state. Its so annoying constantly listening to people rave and rave about ohio state who have NO connection to the damn school. If you didnt have any family that go there or you didnt go there or have ANY connection to the damn school you are just a frontrunner anyway.
> *
> Cant wait to see them get embarrased again*


I agree. LSU playing on the fast track will be lights out, I doubt tOSU keeps up with LSU's team speed.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Lowporkwa said:


> ok scheduling texas was...gasp...last year, like you said. Ohio State has played NOBODY. And you bring up Florida playing a 1-AA team last year, um what do you think YOUNGSTOWN STATE is? Anyways, you are just an ohio state homer like everyone else that lives in this damn state. Its so annoying constantly listening to people rave and rave about ohio state who have NO connection to the damn school. If you didnt have any family that go there or you didnt go there or have ANY connection to the damn school you are just a frontrunner anyway.
> 
> Cant wait to see them get embarrased again


Nice try sir. Lived on campus for two years and little brother went to school there. So did a bunch of my friends. Yes Columbus is a huge Ohio State crowd and I love it. Nothing like going to the bars and only seeing Scarlet and Gray everywhere.

Please don't forget when I said the shitty AA school, it was what Western Carolina who was about 3-9 on the season last year while at least YSU has won a few div 2 national championships. I guess you forgot to mention that.









Also I've lived in the south too, north carolina and south carolina so I already know about the SEC and ACC. Do I need to bring out my 1980s clemson jersey I have from a kid? Or maybe the old Duke basketball gear? Try harder, try again. Go back to the armpit of ohio.

Next talk to me about Pac 10 and USC. Also lived in LA but personally I hate USC so feel free to bash me there.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

8o8P said:


> ok scheduling texas was...gasp...last year, like you said. Ohio State has played NOBODY. And you bring up Florida playing a 1-AA team last year, um what do you think YOUNGSTOWN STATE is? Anyways, you are just an ohio state homer like everyone else that lives in this damn state. Its so annoying constantly listening to people rave and rave about ohio state who have NO connection to the damn school. If you didnt have any family that go there or you didnt go there or have ANY connection to the damn school you are just a frontrunner anyway.
> *
> Cant wait to see them get embarrased again*


I agree. LSU playing on the fast track will be lights out, I doubt tOSU keeps up with LSU's team speed.
[/quote]

i loved all the stupid asses out there during the bcs championship game last year. there was a facebook group with several thousands of members called "florida doesn't even deserve to play on the same field as ohio state" they sure proved them right......

it's the same story, everyone always jacks off about the big 10, but they're only made to play each other. SEC teams are too fast and will whipe the floor with OSU


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ohio States record verse SEC 0-8 thank you very much.... last year 41-14 ring a bell?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

at least they can get to the natl title game unlike michigan. what is michigans recent bowl record anyways?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

did i say one word about michigan


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

arent you a little michigan fanboy? i swear i thought you made a thread earlier this year about how michigan was so great. along with detroit baseball etc.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

yes i like michigan but was i talking about michigan is the question


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

michigan is so great, they backed into the capital one bowl. if it wasnt for ILL getting lucky, michigan would be playing the champs sports bowl.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I would go with a frontrunner instead of a Michican't fanboy...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

coutl said:


> Ohio States record verse SEC 0-8 thank you very much.... last year 41-14 ring a bell?


14-3 ring a bell?

42-49 ring a bell?

Does the 0-2 start ring a bell and your first win was against Notre Dame? Notre Dame?

AA Batteries ring a bell?

5-1 ring a bell?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

again we are taking about Ohio State not Michigan...

0-9 I am 100% confident it will be 0-9

sec owns evrybody....


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

UW has beat down 2 SEC schools in the last 2 bowls they played, Auburn and ARK. no doubt they will roll on TENN in the outback bowl too. i guess after the bad start michigan had this year you became a little SEC fanboy now.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

im still a huge michigan fan...... yep no doubt tennesee will beat wisconsin

i like the sec so what>?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

it's not michigans fault that they played ND at that point this year...they got blown up on a really shitty game against AP st. and then lost to dixons (this guy should win the heisman just for the fact that his team was a NC contender with him, and a second rate team without him) OSU ducks. then went on to absolutely obliterate ND, it's not like they barely won...what would you have liked them to do? fact is that OSU had a piss poor schedule, and will get dominated in the NC game, where there are other teams imo that would put up a better fight against lsu.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

^^ So keep your sig within the forum guidelines, please.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> ^^ So keep your sig within the forum guidelines, please.


guideline? tell me what is wrong


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

10. Maintain SIGNATURES according to the following rules:
* 8 lines of text max (this excludes honorary titles such as "Picture of the Month winner" or "Member of the Month)
* Signature images and text must comply with all rules above
* Text links to private websites are allowed.
* The display of image banners to private websites requires permission from Piranha-Fury staff.
* Other images must be no larger than 468x60 pixels, 50 kB in bytesize


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

which one is broken?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

how about the last one?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

not so sure...

tebow heisman winner...







well deserved


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> ^^ So keep your sig within the forum guidelines, please.


wtf? smoke some more crack dude...your sig is larger than mine...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> ^^ So keep your sig within the forum guidelines, please.


wtf? smoke some more crack dude...your sig is larger than mine...
[/quote]

Actually, you are apparently smoking crack if you think I was replying to you. The two carats denoted that I was pointing at the person's post two above mine.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> ^^ So keep your sig within the forum guidelines, please.


wtf? smoke some more crack dude...your sig is larger than mine...
[/quote]

Actually, you are apparently smoking crack if you think I was replying to you. *The two carats* denoted that I was pointing at the person's post two above mine.
[/quote]

two carats?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> ^^ So keep your sig within the forum guidelines, please.


wtf? smoke some more crack dude...your sig is larger than mine...
[/quote]

Actually, you are apparently smoking crack if you think I was replying to you. *The two carats* denoted that I was pointing at the person's post two above mine.
[/quote]

two carats?








[/quote]

Carats (not carrots, LOL) are the following symbols: ^^^.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

hahahahah


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------

